# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Lucid Task for the Year of 2009

## ninja9578

*The Challenge*
Visit all the wonders of the ancient world.

*The Rules*
You must visit every one of the ancient wonders and report what you find.  Descriptions of each wonder is listed below.

You must visit one of the wonders in its own dream, you can't do more than one in the same dream.

*Additional Information*
Great Pyramid at Giza - A huge stone pyramid in Egypt, which is the tomb of a powerful Pharaoh.  There are still unexplored rooms and the Pharaoh has never been found.

Hanging Gardens of Babylon - A huge garden complex in the middle of the desert which Nebuchadnezzar had built for his wife.  Located in present day Iraq.

Statue of Zeus at Olympia - A massive statue of the god Zeus which stood 40 feet tall and was made of ivory, bronze, and gold.  Legend says that as christians attempted to remove the statue it laughed and fired a lightning bolt.

The Temple of Artemis - A shrine to the goddess Artemis, it was larger than a football field and had over 300 stone columns supporting it's stone roof.  It was said to house a sacred rock (most likely a meteorite) that was attributed to the goddess.

Mausoleum of Maussollos - A temple built by a wealthy king of the Persian Empire that is said to have been five stories tall and covered in thousands of statues, including a solid gold chariot at the top.  Located in present day Turkey.

Colossus of Rhodes - It was a stature that stood over 100 feet tall and was made of gold.  It was said to straddle the habour, but probably just stood over it.  It only stood for 12 years.

Lighthouse of Alexandria - This lighthouse was said to be able to light up the sea for 100 miles.  It stood over 400 feet tall, making it the tallest structure of the ancient world, behind two of the great pyramids.

*Completed* 
iadr - Great Pyramid at Giza, Lighthouse at Alexandria, Colossus of Rhodes, Mausoleum of Masussollos, The Hanging Gardens of Babylon,
Temple of Artimis

Walms - Mausoleam of Maussollos, Great Pyramid at Giza, Hanging Gardens of Babylon, Colossus of Rhodes, Lighthouse at Alexandria, Temple of Artimis, Statue of Zeus

Silox - Statue of Zeus, Temple of Artimis, Colossus of Rhodes, Hanging Gardens of Babylon, Lighthouse of Alexandria, Mausoleam of Maussollos,
Great Pyramid at Giza

*Progress*
John11 - Great Pyramid at Giza, Colossus of Rhodes, Hanging Gardens of Babylon, Great Lighthouse, Temple of Artimis, Statue of Zeus

ray - Great Pyramid at Giza, Hanging Gardens of Babylon

guitarboy - Great Pyramid at Giza

----------


## Iamerik

Sweet. I do think that reducing the number of dreams to 7 was a good move.  :smiley: 

Good luck everyone!


Some images I looked up that could help, where I thought that the wiki might not be enough of a source of inspiration:

Hanging Gardens of Babylon
Temple of Artemis
Mausoleum of Maussollos
Lighthouse of Alexandria

Of course those are all just interpretations.

----------


## oniman7

I think I am actually going to do this one. I was hesitant to use a video with even my voice in it, but this one is much more achievable for me.

----------


## Iamerik

BTW do we have to draw up something again if we succeed?

----------


## bassairmoon

I'm gonna give this a go. I probably won't manage it but I'm gonna try anyway!  ::banana:: 

I don't know where to start...  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

> BTW do we have to draw up something again if we succeed?



No not this time, just post the dream  ::D:

----------


## ray

yes! i'm so excited my goal is to finish it all this month but i may draw it out.....hmmmm...... going to the great pyramid tonight. ^.^

----------


## iadr

Great tasks ninja, and great job of organizing the links to them.  :Clap: 





> I don't know where to start...



The best place I've found to start is to get familiar with the different locations, which ninja has done such a great job of providing links to above which contain pictures of the various locations in the links.

After you get familiar with the locations, memorize them and go through them once or twice a day in your imagination, picturing yourself being there in your imagination.

Then when you get lucid, your subconscious will know exactly where you want to go, since you have been there so many times already in your imagination, and it should take you there without you having to do anything except watch and observe.

----------


## eppy

Oh, I am definately doing this. I like the lighthouse, garden, and pyramid ones  :smiley:

----------


## Adanac

This is fantastic. So I'm off to the pyramids tonight then. Although I think to make it more interesting I will visit them as they are being built. Maybe give a helping hand...

----------


## Eyeofnight

I'd love to visit them, The pyramid may be interesting though due to playing the game 'Riddle of the Sphinx'. I'll post up any results.

----------


## ray

Great Pyramid:

i tried once and woke up.i tried again and got this:
non-lucid- i was wandering in a sandstorm somewhere outside an ancient city wall.i figured i was probably going to die if this kept up when i ran into the wall and started to feel my way along it.i came to a corner pointing in and turned out still following the wall with my hand. all of a sudden the wall stopped and i was lost again in the sand.i turned back toward the wall but this time felt wood instead of stone so i pounded on it figuring it was the city gate.instead a man opened a plain single door and pushed me inside and into a small room in the wall.i cleaned the sand out of my eyes and off my face and told the man that i was being chased and that i needed to hide.he joked that i was well hidden in the storm but hid me under a table next to the wall as someone knocked on the door across the room.i was hidden from view as the door opened by a crimson table cloth with gold gilt that brushed the floor.a man in a military uniform stepped into the room and offered the man who hid me some of his own liquor as he sat at a smaller table opposite me.they sat and talked what sounded like politics and  by the tone of his voice the man who hid me wanted the military man to leave.the military man took the hint and left. i crawled out from beneathe the table and walked out into the hallway after the military man.i had earlier made plans to meet some of my friends in a different hallway with windows that looked out over the sand.we ran and sneaked through the palace to the hallway.as we entered it on our way to somewhere else i stopped to enjoy the cool moist environment of all the plants growing inside and sat on a cool rock by a stream.i sat looking out the window and gazed across the now calm sunny day to a great pyramid.
  i became lucid and remembered the task and ditched my friends to climb out the open arched window facing the pyramid.i ran down the beaten sand road towards the pyramid and explored around the base for a while looking at the huge stones once covering it to make a smooth surface.i looked up at the now stepped pyramid and fancied a climb.i climbed up the pyramid and stood on the top blocks looking over the desert and city and other ancient ceremonial buildings.i saw the guards/police i had been running from earlier and flew up towards the brilliant sun.my dream ended then. :smiley: 

it was so hot and dusty outside there.  :tongue2: 

i can't wait to go to the hanging gardens  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

Damn you ray you little natural.  I don't think that I could make a task that would take you a year  :tongue2:

----------


## Halocuber

Dang it, why did you have to include a lighthouse? They freak the shxx out of me.   :Sad:

----------


## iadr

*Picture Of A Magical Animal - Entering The Picture / Visiting the Great Pyramid Of Gaza* 
I am someplace like a museum looking at this picture of something that looks like a deer, but which I perceive to be a magical animal.  I enter the picture, get on the animal, and ask it to take me to the Great Pyramid of Gaza, after which we take off flying.  When we get to the pyramid, the animal I am riding stops abruptly, while I keep right on going for a crash landing.  

I ask the animal if it is going to show me around the pyramid, and it tells me it has other things to do, and then takes off flying.  A guy who looks like a wizard appears before me and tells me that he will guide me around the pyramid.  He takes me all around the outside of the pyramid and up to the top.  I am very impressed at how smooth the outside of the pyramid is, as it like marble.  When I ask this guy if he can give me a tour of the inside of the pyramid, he tells me that someone else has to do that.

A temple guide now appears before me, although I have no idea what he looks like.  He tells me that he will guide me through the temple, but that in order to enter the temple I must first get rid of all of my earthly cares and concerns.  After I agree to do this, he takes me into the temple.  

I am amazed at how nice it is in here as both the floor and walls appear to be made out of marble, although I am having a difficult time seeing the walls.  The walls appear to have some sort of writing or graphics drawn on them.  I notice these two full length mirrors on one side of the room enclosed in something like brass.  The ceiling is fairly high, at least 20 feet high, which seems to be about as wide as the room is.  Instead of taking the walkway to the next level, we just float through the ceiling.  The next room look similar to the room we just came from, except it appears to be a bit smaller.

*Lighthouse Of Alexandria - Climbing Up The Outside* 
I am imagining myself climbing this ladder higher and higher, and exercise I do almost every night, when I suddenly find myself climbing up the side of this giant lighthouse by the sea.  I climb to the top of this lighthouse and look out over the sea.  I am enjoying watching and listening the waves of the sea as they crash onto the shore.  I sense this horrible loneliness that seems to be associated with this lighthouse, which is why I decide to stay outside instead of going inside.

----------


## iadr

*Colossus Of Rhodes - Seeing In The Distance*
I am driving my car down this road that just goes off into the sunset up ahead.  I continue driving my car down this road and drive right into the sky.  I arrive at this hotel where I have attended this meditation class before and go inside.  I am carrying this foldout chair with me in this bag that also has a couple of metal things in the bag.  I take the chair out and leave the metal things in the bag.  I sit down in the chair and begin listening to this guided mediation that the instructor is giving.  

The instructor leads us into a guided meditation where we get into this basket underneath a helium balloon, and begin floating into the air.  I am floating over someplace like Greece where I am looking out over this large bluff onto the ocean below.  I see this huge statue in the distance, which I assume to be the Colossus Of Rhodes as it is standing out over this harbor.  This statue has such a commanding presence in this area that it seems to rule this area.  I am thinking that it is just the peoples feeling toward this statue that has created the atmosphere this I am feeling.

----------


## Hukif

Well, really like this task, this time I will NOT stop trying <.<

----------


## magical mike

I shall try this years task!

----------


## ninja9578

I hope to see more of you finish it this time, I think last time there were only three  :Sad:

----------


## magical mike

Argh, I know I am going to LD tonight, but I wana try to find my dream Guide.....
Oh I can find my dream guide at Great Pyramid at Giza!!  ::D:  woohoo..
But how do I know for sure if I am were I think I am? Or is it, if I think I am. and it looks like I am then I am?

----------


## John11

I'm definitely going to give this a go this year.  I would have tried last year, but I didn't feel like I had enough time.

----------


## magical mike

What is the badge you get if you acomplish this?

----------


## Hukif

From my DJ, one down (tough it may not count), fought humans on this one, next goal is to fight Athena! Err, I mean... the temple <.<
Oh right, my Mausoleum looked like this from the front: http://garbledzombie.files.wordpress.../mausoleum.jpg Just with different colors.





> Saturday January 10th
> 
> Mausoleum of Maussollos
> 
> FA, I think I was about to RC when the rooster sang <.<
> 
> Back to sleep
> 
> Now, Im sure I RCed and became lucid, and then my memory goes down I know there was some kind of teleportation, but lets moved to when I woke up again because of the rooster and baby.
> ...

----------


## Zeno

This challenge sounds cool, but first i need to learn how to have lucids more frequently any suggestions?

----------


## magical mike

NOOO SO CLOSE! For the egypt one!!
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...65&postcount=2

----------


## iadr

*Mausoleum Of Maussollos - Going In A Painting And Visiting* 
I am someplace like an art gallery where I am taking down this large painting of an ancient building off of this easel.  After taking the painting down I hang it from the ceiling.  After looking at it, I realize that it is a painting of the Mausoleum Of Maussollos.  I enter the picture and am now inside the building.

On the first floor, there are all of these larger statues about 5 to 6 feet tall.  As I float up to the next floor, the statues here are smaller, except for a couple of statues right inside the door, as most of these statues are about 2 to 3 feet tall.  There are shelves along the walls which are sort of like trophy cases with even smaller statues on them.  

There are also small statues on the third and fourth floors, in addition to several paintings on the wall.  In addition to the statues, there are these miniature models of carriages on the shelves of this floor.  

When I get up to the fifth floor, the statues on this floor are larger like they were on the first floor, and in the middle of this floor there is a gold chariot.  When I float outside to explore, this place seems to be in a desert, as it is all sandy.

----------


## ninja9578

Wow, that sounds awesome man.

----------


## iadr

> Wow, that sounds awesome man.



Thanks.  I never know what to expect from my subconscious, because it always surprises me at the way it approaches these tasks.  When it gets good and ready, then the tasks get completed, and usually in a way that I had not even considered doing them.

----------


## Scarhand

I absolutely love this idea.

I liked last years, but I was but a novice then and could not participate. 
However I'm dying to start on this, and will do so as soon as I can.

----------


## bassairmoon

> Im dreaming and I know it. I cant remember why I know it, though.  Im stood in the dining room talking to mom. I tell her Im dreaming. She agrees. I ask why she didnt argue with me. She shrugs.
> 
> I try to fly randomly (I cant remember exactly when) and then I remember the Dreamviews Task of the Year. So I decide to go to the Hanging Gardens of Babylon. I can see it in my head, so I think I have a chance.
> 
> I try everything.
> 
> I try writing it on a piece of paper and clicking the link. I try opening a door and expecting to be there (and actually ending up in my garden instead). I try flying there by launching myself off a plank. Nothing works. I even try going to the development behind my house to find something to jump off.
> 
> I fail. But I try.




Meh, well ... I tried. And WILL TRY AGAIN! lol  :boogie:

----------


## ninja9578

You'll get there soon, you got plenty of time. I gotta start too  :Sad:

----------


## 12g951ad

nice

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

iadr... you're such a professional... almost done!  ::shock:: 

i think I'll try whenever I become good at LDing... The year has just started so I guess that I'll have plenty time... For now I'd rather increase my Dream Recall which is around 3 dreams a night and become better at stabilizing... 

I'll definitly try this if I become good during this year... Definitly.  :boogie:

----------


## joshiejack

Oooo this sounds like fun too  ::D:

----------


## 12g951ad

you have to try it is fun

----------


## magical mike

Man I can not get lucid!!!

----------


## ray

you'll get lucid just don't try so hard. :smiley: 

hanging gardens of babylon :
   i was awakened by a bell tolling and jumped up realizing i was late to serve my lady, the queen.(i was a lady-in-waiting for the queen)i dressed quickly and ran to my lady's chambers.i quickly set up my powders and supplies and asked forgiveness for being late.she simply nodded indicating i should get on with it.as i did my lady's hair for the morning i hoped today she would be free for a while so she would talk with me.i was my lady's favorite and she frequently took off from her duties and came to me for company.today we would be walking the gardens and i was excited.the gardens were magnificent and i always longed to see and be in them even though i went in them constantly.my lady smiled playfully "you could work as a greenery woman you know." she teased, interpreting my haste with her hair correctly.i mumbled an apology and gathered my things as she got up to have her perfumist apply the final touches to today's outfit.she dismissed me and told me to wait at the end of the hall after i had eaten.later we walked toward this floor's garden gates and were bowed through by four guards.a spectacular sight met our eyes as vivid flowers and plants of every color reached unimaginable heights and wound their way around the artificial streams.we reached the massive turning screws that pulled water eternally up for the plants to drink and we sat mesmerized by their turning until my lady wanted to walk farther in.i followed and listened to her steady stream of chatter about the plants.as we went down a flight of stairs we came to a pocket of herbs and as we reached the mint my lady picked leaves off explaining its healing and restorative properties.she chewed on a leaf watching the cool water go by.we followed the stream to a deep calm pool and watched fish swim round.late afternoon sometime we heard other bells toll telling us it was time for a midday meal.we came through a tunnel of over hanging vines and emerged in a secluded balcony overlooking the west gardens.servants came and served us cool summer treats and fruit harvested from the east garden.as we ate watermelon and grapes we watched the beautiful birds that came to nest here,flit and swing through the trees and vine.my lady stood and motioned for me.we walked to the edge of the balcony and my lady stared out.she sighed and turned to me smiling."this place doesn't just keep or hold peace,it is the very nature of it......feel free to come here without me,i shall tell the guards to give you passage." overcome with joy i simply nodded.suddenly she laughed and pulled me to the pool and threw me in, jumping in after.we laughed and splashed until we were tired.afterwards we sat by the side watching the streams bubbling by.

that was a fun dream i wish i could have it again.  ::D: 
geez that was long. :tongue2:

----------


## ninja9578

Nicely done ray  ::D:

----------


## Hukif

Aww, I tried and failed... why are my dreams so... WL like <.<

Here, from todays dream:





> Sunday February 8th
> Back to sleep.
> 
> Get up, go have breakfast, dont even care about RCing, remember the task of going to the old wonders, of course I wanted to find something interesting, but was already awake, so trying to decide which one I should go to tomorrow, there was 2 main options, Egypt or the Zeus place, then I started to think how funny it would be if I were to be dreaming, so start to stare at the clouds and see one of them had the form of a pyramid, I start to try and move it with telekinesis which works, now I become lucid, then go out and find my sister in there, I ask her if she would like to go to egypt, she says she would like to, but there is no money, then I tell her its ok since we are dreaming, then wonder if I should bring the Pyramid here or go to Egypt, going was better, so make a DT door on the cloud and tell her to hold on to me, we are going to fly, but somehow we only jump and fall, gravity was perfect as so was air pressure, then I start to panic because some people were outside and that looked weir as hell, then start to do the common RCs, and say What the hell am I doing I already know these wont work on my dreams, how stupid of me, but then am I dreaming or not? Which makes me lose lucidity, my sister didnt help much tough, saying something like Well, if it were a dream, how I can feel the air? I agree with her and continue with daily activities, to later wake up.

----------


## allensig3654

I want to try this one as well. The last task I tried( visit the planets) failed so bad. I have a REALLY hard time flying  :tongue2:

----------


## ninja9578

Aww, don't worry, flying is easy.

----------


## ben505

hmm i really want to do this but iv only had once lucid dream which im not going to talk about it  ::D:  was very very very semi lucid after that dream I lost all my dream recall... iv still got 11 and a half months to start lucid dreaming...

good luck to everyone else trying to do it

----------


## John11

Yeah I got one!  Now I'm on my way.  I'm gonna do it this year.

I had a failure on the 8th but I succeeded on the 11th.

Normal dream parts are in green and lucid parts are in blue.

FAILURE:




> *Hotel Lucid:*
> I was in some foreign country.  I was at the entrance to some temple.  Some people were walking in.  I saw that I needed a ticket to get in so I went over to a counter I saw that was selling tickets.  I asked them if they took American money and they said they did.  The ticket was $1.53 and I gave them two dollars.  The lady was trying to figure out how to give me change.  She didnt know how.
> 
> Next thing I remember Im in a hotel near the temple.  I went to my room where I was staying.  I was lying down, but I decided to get up.  There was a guy in the hotel lobby taking photographs of people doing drugs.  I asked him what he was doing and he wanted me to get out of the way.  I proceeded to skip down the hallway and I noticed that my movements seemed like they were in slow motion.  I thought it was pretty cool and that it seemed like something that would happen in a dream.  Then I realized it could be a dream.  I looked at my hand and it looked a little strange and I realized I was dreaming.  I started flying down the hall back toward my room.  I went in my room and the dream was fading.  I tried touching things to stabilize it.  The visuals faded and I just tried imagining touching the great pyramid for the task of the year.  But whenever I tried touching something it just felt like the wallpaper in the hotel room.
> 
> The hotel room visuals reformed a bit and I went out the window of my room.  Outside there was some concrete and I was trying to touch that and imagine it was the great pyramid, but that didnt work.  I started feeling my real hand and I woke up.






SUCCESS!




> *The Great Pyramid:*
> I had a series of quick false awakenings...
> 
> I just assumed I was still dreaming this time.  I didnt open my eyes.  I went into the bathroom.  I decided Id crawl though my mirror and try to get the Great Pyramid to appear.  It felt like going through a pool of water.  I couldnt see anything  yet, but I felt myself climbing up the Great Pyramid.  As I was climbing, the visuals formed.  I could now see the Great Pyramid and another large pyramid.  However, both were inside a giant room that looked to be made out of sand.   Also, they were colored red and blue and had rounded edges.  I got to the top of the pyramid quickly.  I then jumped down from the top.  
> 
> I wanted to go inside.  I had to go around to the entrance.  When I got around the corner, something came out of nowhere and tried to attack me.  It was some sort of animal warrior that ran on all fours and had a spear.  When it got to me, somehow I stole its spear and hit it with it.  It was knocked out.  I thought it was cool that I won the fight that easily.
> 
> When I went inside, I wanted to go down, but it only went up.  I started going up.  It was a long way to the end of the corridor.  I was looking around at the interior.  I was also colored blue and red and tan.  It was in a semi checkerboard style, but it was really fancy.  It was all very brightly lit like there was a sky light at the top of the pyramid.  Whenever I looked forward, the dream would start to fade.  So, I tried walking forward while looking off to the side but the dream faded.
> 
> ...




I also visited the Colossus too.  I'll post that when I get to typing up the recording.

----------


## ninja9578

Nicely done  ::D:

----------


## iadr

*Monorail Turning Into A Vortex - Taking Me Back In Time To The Ancient Statue Of Zeus At Olympia (WILD)*
I see this monorail up in the air on these tracks in front of me so float up and board the monorail.  As the monorail takes off I notice that I am the only one on board, and that it is completely hollow on the inside.  The monorail is quite long and when I look out the back of it where there is no door, I see trees and other landscapes.  

When I sense that this is some sort of time machine, I ask to be taken back to see the Statue Of Zeus At Olympia.  The tram turns into a giant vortex that  begins spinning around me in a clockwise motion while I remain still in the middle of it.  The spinning stops and I am standing in front of the Statue Of Zeus At Olympia.  It is huge, much bigger than I expected, as it is not only tall, but is also very wide and goes back a long ways.  As I look around, there are stones laying around all over the place.  I get back into the tram and it takes me back to where I started.

----------


## ninja9578

Taking a Tram to Ancient Greece sounds cool.

----------


## Hukif

Hm, another attempt with the egypt thing, I dunno if this counts:

Back to sleep.

FA, go out of bed, RC, normal things, decide this time I will do the task, so many tasks to try and finish, right now the only thing that came to mind was Egypt, teleported there, it was, hot and dusty, ended in the top of the pyramids, it was a nice look, I had no idea which one was the Gyza one, that and boredom made me start to play with the sand, even tough there wasnt as much as I expected, a sandstorm came, it looked cool, especially the tourists running for their life, I think some entered the pyramid, fun as it was, I got still bored, had no idea what was I supposed to do there, just standing in the top of the pyramid was boring so started to go down from them, 12 times, one for each side of each pyramid, that was fun, but I still wanted more, so made the sandstorm into a giant tornado which was covering the 3 pyramids and went there to fly around in it, letting the air take me from the lowest part to the highest, woke up before I was at half the goal.


I mean... don't even know which one of these was the correct one and never entered <.<

----------


## iadr

*Large Building With Orange Carpet - Entering A Vortex And Going To The Hanging Gardens Of Babylon (WILD)*
I am inside this large building that looks like the entrance to a ride someplace like Disney World, and I am the only one there.  There is this orange carpet on the floor and walls.  After floating through the hallways I come to this large open area that has a short fence with a ride on the other side of it that looks like a row of moving vortexes.  

I step into one of the vortexes and begin spinning slowly around.  After a while the vortex seems to begin spinning much faster, although I am still spinning slowly in the middle of it.  The spinning stops and I walk out a bit disappointed as I feel as if nothing happened.  As I look in front of me though I see these giant pillars holding up this large stone structure that I perceive to be the Hanging Gardens Of Babylon.  

As I walk through the pillars, I am in this giant stone structure that is open but has these long vines covering the roof and sides of the structure.  It feels like I am in a jungle or rain forest.  As I walk further, there are these beautiful flowers everywhere with the most noticeable being these beautiful orange orchids.  There are bright red, purple, and dark blue flowers everywhere.  A bit further there is a section with white and yellow daisies, and then a section of roses of all different colors, even orange roses.  Another section is covered with these vines with purple flowers on them.  There is then a tulip section with all different colored tulips.  The building seems to go on forever. 

When I come to a large concrete pool that appears to be fed by an underground spring and has vines with flowers growing over it, I sense that I am in the middle of the garden.  On the other side of the pool there are once again rows and rows of flowers with the most noticeable being these black orchids.  The garden then turns into what looks like a jungle again before exiting on the other side.

----------


## JET73L

Hey, I didn't quite make it to the actual Mausoleum, but I was at a building based on it in a lucid.




> made my intro in a horse cart out the entrance of what looked like the Mausoleum crossed with Rameses tomb (only without pharoh statues for pillars). For reference, the entrance was maybe 30 feet above the ground



It wasn't one of the actual wonders, but it was really close, and until after I woke up I was thinking it was somehow the actual Mausoleum, and not a cross between the two buildings. So it's taking some time, but i'm getting closer!

Current Progress: 0/7

----------


## Abra

I'm a bit dishearted by the fact that this task of the year is just another collection of travels. D:

----------


## Polona

I was quite close today  ::D: 





> March 4th
> I have to go to class in a building that's mix of all of my schools. On the way to my desk I'm thinking how boring it will be and then... 
> Oh wait I'm dreaming. I rub my hands together to get clearer picture, sit down, take a piece of paper from my notebook and write down Hanging gardens of Babylon on it then fold it. I'm choosing between the classroom doors or window. I chose the later. I step on the table and with finger erase things that professor wrote on blackboard then step on window shelf and do RC just to be sure, throw down the piece of paper and dive after it. I kinda thought it will take me through the ground in the other world. Unfortunately I fell into darkness and woke up. 
> I should have used the door, hehe. This was also my first LD in over a year.



It's great challenge, congrats to all that already succeeded! To others... keep trying, I know I will  ::D:

----------


## John11

Here's the Colossus Lucid I said I'd post when I got to it.

Failure: :Sad: 




> *Search for the Colossus:*
> I was on a street and I was letting cars run over me.  I was moving my body in different ways to make the cars fly in different directions as they ran over me. I realized I was dreaming and I started looking around for the Colossus of Rhodes.  I walked around trying to ask anyone I saw where the Colossus was.  I was having trouble speaking though, so I couldnt ask everyone.  I went through some tunnel.  There was a huge guy on the other end of it.  He was probably about twice the size of a normally large person in all dimensions.  I said, Youre huge!  He didnt say anything, but he pointed me in some direction.  There was a large city hall type building where he pointed and a fairly large golden statue that resembled the Colossus, but I decided that wasnt it.  It just didnt seem big enough and it wasnt near any water.  I felt like I had a fairly good idea of where the city harbor was and where the Colossus would be, but I woke up.
> 
> I was about to record my dream, but I realized I had two popsicles in my hand and I needed to put them down first.  I had a false memory of having to put them down before I went to sleep, so I wasnt surprised that I had them in my hands again.  I decided I must have dreamt that I had put them down.  I was impressed that I had slept with them in my hands.  Then I realized it was still a dream.
> 
> I got up and went into the bathroom.  The dream visuals had already formed by the time I got to the bathroom.  This made getting through the mirror a bit harder than last time, but I still managed to do so.  I was hoping to find the Colossus in there like I did the great pyramid, but this time It was just a very small room that resembled the enormous room that contained the great pyramid.  It only had two tables in it.  I walked around them.  I yelled out, Help me!  It sounded really demonic (like I had also said it in real life).  Still there wasnt anything else in there except the way back through the mirror.  I went back through the mirror.  There was a chubby lady with a white shirt there.  She didnt look very happy, but I asked her if she could help me find the Colossus.  She seemed to ponder it for a second and then said, Sure.
> 
> I started following her.  I dont recall the path we took now.  Somehow we got to this busy area with a bunch of people.  I was following her down some stairs.  For awhile now I had been trying to thank her, but my voice wasnt working.   Finally I got my voice and I said, That you very much for doing this. She said, Oh.  No problem.
> 
> We then entered this really big room which I concluded was her place where she got her lucid dreaming materials so that she could lucid dream and help me out more.  I followed her out toward the center of the room and then she went off to the right.  She was pretty fast and I was unable to keep up with her.  She went into some sort of one of those multi colored cube puzzle jungle gyms.  It was really big though.  I decided it must be her place.  I went over to it and I couldnt find her.  I wasnt sure what to do now.  Then I saw her at one of the other exits to the big room.  I started running over there and I woke up.




Success! ::D: 




> *The Colossus of Rhodes:*
> There was some secret laboratory.  There was some lady working there.  She was trying to sneak in, but some guy noticed her.  It was a friend of hers.  He asked, Are you doing  ______?  She said, Yeah, but why are you so against it?  Dont I deserve this?  He said, Yeah you do, but its against the rules.  Im now her.  Im cleaning up the glass from trying to break in.  Then I realized it is a dream and I dont need to do that.  I walk down the hallway thinking, Wheres the Colossus?  Wheres the Colossus?  There was nothing in the first room I checked.  The second room I looked into looked like a shack and it had a wooden door on the other side.
> 
> The door had a top and a bottom.  I opened the top and I saw the sea.  It was the first time I saw the sea in my dreams that I can recall.  There were some small waves rolling onto the shore.  There were some people off to the left on the shore.  They were all looking at something.  It looked like a desert over there where they were.  I couldnt seem to open the bottom half of the wooden door. I figured out that was because the bottom half you had to pull (the top half you had to push).  Then I could look to the right where everyone else was looking and there was a city which I knew to be Rhodes.  At first I was very disappointed because it looked like there were feet on each side of the harbor, but not Colossus straddling it.  Then I looked further back into the harbor and I saw the Colossus.  It was standing with its legs together and its hands behind its back.  It was green like the statue of liberty.  Then I woke up.




I've tried to get to the Hanging Gardens a few times now since this, but no luck yet.

----------


## ninja9578

I added a progress bar for everyone on the first post.  Maybe a little extra motivation "(for me, whose yet to do one  :Sad: )  iadr, I didn't realize you were so far along, you've only got two left and it's only March  :tongue2:

----------


## eppy

Ugh. last night in the dream I remembered to do the basic task but then I ended up staring at myself in a mirror. :/ I shall try again.

----------


## DreamVortex

Woh, this is gonna be a hard one 0_o

----------


## Hukif

Another one done:

Back to sleep.

FA, go out of bed and RC, then recall the ToTY for DV, I had to do something, was plotting evilly against it, at the end my mind told me the Gardens were the thing to do, flew outside my house and tried to teleport, but was not working using wrong teleportation technique, 3 tries it took me for it to work, so teleported and travelled through time to get to the place, there it was, a beautiful garden full of life, plant life only, it was huge, so big and with so many small plants surrounding big trees, I could see many Roses, red ones, some grass and many trees, but there was no people in there, how weird, I wanted to make someone bloom so the garden would look better, I was still on the second floor, there was something like a pool close to me, it had some birds there and water, went there to take some water before continuing to explore the garden, but the water woke me

And I agree with my dream, lucid self logic:

I had to go and get the Lighthouse, but that would break the rules, but wait, that was not breaking rules, I am now in a different dream, did ninja just get an error and write in the same dream instead of the same day, someone could abuse that error and finish this with a chain of DEILDs or WILD and finish everything in one day, I had to ask before doing anything, after all, still plenty of time for the ToTY to be finished, woke myself.

So... is that an error or not? lol

----------


## Hukif

Ah... why can't I edit my post? This makes me double post <.< (If a mod can, please edit it into one post)

Colossus of Rhodes

DEILD

Yep, what to do, I was back at wondering, decided I would fight the colossus on another monster, but I must visit the statue teleported to a town that was close to a beach, then started to think of a good monster, yes, the idea got to me, drew the summoning circle and called forth the aeon, Sin was called down there, it started to fly on the sea, its head pointing to the town, I teleported to its tail, such a wonderful creature Sin is, so large, so detailed, so soft from its head and a hard tail! I was admiring him, while making the second summoning circle on the back of Sin, there was to be the colossus, but then while I was sitting on the curved part of its tail looking down, something weird happened, a blitz ball passed in front of me and touched Sins tail, to latter explode, what? Looked up, there was Wakka, an unwanted summon, he was apparently doing some special attack to damage my little Sin (Who is several times bigger than me), as it was a DEILD I had to save some energy, so took War out and started to blow his constant blitz ball attacks, I remember it well, right, upper left, up, up down left down and upper right were his attacks, blocked them all with War, there would be another attack I was sure, but couldnt see due to the smoke,  used astral vision, it was an attack  directed to me, blocked it and then jumped to where he was, back at normal vision and cut him in half, once done that, teleported to the back of Sin, finished the summoning and there I was, visiting the colossus, it was so big yet so small compared to Sin, shining in its back and looking so cool, gave it life, it was time to fight the big thing, it turned and tried to grab me, I took War out and cut its hand, he then punched me with its other hand, fell on one of the rock-like parts of the back of Sin, got up and then was about to cut the head of the giant when Sin changed position, from horizontal to vertical, the thing fell, I could not win right now, I too, was falling, both me and the giant were using the tail to not fall in the sea, but right now the reason of the change was more important, Sin was preparing to attack the town, I didnt want him to do that, so created a clone and teleported it to the town near a deck, asked for something large, Sin was charging fast, got some tissue and started to put it in the form of a shield, used 7 of these things to do a shield of 2x2 meters, then gathered energy closer to it fused the tissue and divided it on 20, 20 different shields now I had, then formed air in front of each shield as an small bomb and a spear of air at the end of it, attacked with it the attack of Sin while making more shields of air and crystallized water, he shot breaking trough everything I did, even the clone, but the impact was reduced greatly, only a small explosion that took down the deck happened, created another clone and teleported it to the head of Sin, getting him calm from the attack of the silly Wakka, then used war to cut the hand of the Colossus, it fell, I fell with him, had to finish the job, once in water, the thing tried to not sink, I fell at its side, it tried to grab me, but no hands to do so, used the water to put pressure in the metallic body and that settled it, I won, visited and destroyed an ancient wonder, too! Then wake up.

Dunno if that counts due to the Colossus being in a different place... then being destroyed, but whatever lol

----------


## CRAZY BONE

I completed the Statue of Zeus:

So I was walking around my neighborhood when I became lucid. I messed around with some DC's for a while, then I remembered about the Zeus LD task.  I teleported there using a door. I came out the other end in a little shack made of straw, like a peasants house or something. There was nothing in the shack except for the door which was standing in the center of the room. I walked out the opening of the shack and found myself in a dirt field with a bunch of other shacks all clumped around and people walking around and some sitting by campfires. Out farther there were huge green mountains and I could see a wooden watch tower type structure on the top of mountain. I looked to my right and saw this huge bright white ivory structure with huge pillars at the entrance. I flew over to it and landed down at the entrance. As I walked through the hall I could hear my footsteps echoing. The ceiling were outrageously high, even though from the outside they didn't look that high. I mean, it was about 100 yard tall. I flew up to the top and there were ivory angel statues built into the walls and they were holding rings. I monkey-barred across the rings then flew back down to the ground. I saw the enormous statue and in front of it was a small pool of water. Zeus's eyes glowed white and his garmet was made of actual cloth, yet it looked like solid gold. The septor in his hand and his chair were made of solid gold and Zeus himself was made of ivory. I flew up into his lap and felt the cloth. I broke off the tip of his septor and started pealing away the gold to find a chocolate center. I flew back outside and gave the chocolate to a DC. Then I went into a shack and teleported to my school. The rest is all unrelated so I'll just stop there.

Fun stuff! I'm gonna try the Lighthouse of Alexandria next, and I'll save the pyramid for last  ::D:

----------


## WakataDreamer

Argh g'damn this is gonna take a while for me.

I've been trying out different LD techniques, none of which are very reliable and all of which are hard, so to do this task I'll have to get back into my normal technique and bac into my groove.

My last LD was weeks ago. I'm usually much much more frequent than that when I keep up with my RCs and DJ. >.>

----------


## ninja9578

Silox is on his way  ::D:

----------


## hellohihello

I want to try this, I have been able to become lucid every day when I try Mike's technique. I just need to stabilize it more and this will be fun!

----------


## CRAZY BONE

> Silox is on his way



Oh yeah! I'm on a roll now  ::biggrin:: 

I finished the Lighthouse of Alexandria:

Alright, so this time I was playing football at my local park with some friends when I became lucid. I messed around with some telekinetics and powerballs when I remembered the Lighthouse task. I knew I needed to get to the island, so I created a door portal that took me to the edge of a beach. I took off flying towards the ocean and just kind of flew way up above the clouds for a while. The sun was setting on the horizon and I knew it would be dark soon. The clouds were bright red from the sunset and it looked amazing. I made the sun rise so that It wouldn't get dark on me, but then I remembered that it would be easier to find the lighthouse if it was dark because then I could see the light. So I made it nighttime, and  after flying around for a while I made the lighthouse appear. The water was pitch black and was crashing up on the island, it looked like oil it was so black and viscous. The light was like a bright beam of white light that stretched out for as far as  could see in two directions. It started to pour down rain, and I could feel the coldness from the wind and the water. As I approached the island I could hear the faint sound of a bell. I touched down over the wall surrounding the lighthouse and put on a raincoat that I made appear on the ground. I walked up to the base of the lighthouse and could see a light purpleish-blue glow on the surface. The ground was thick lush grass, and it make squeaking noises under my feet from the rain. I walked up to the entrance of the Lighthouse and looked up. The tower was huge, it must have been 40 stories high. All of a sudden I heard a click, and then started hearing voices. I looked behind me and there were two men standing there having a conversation about the octo-mom. 

Then I woke up. My radio alarm had gone off and the voices were coming from the people on the talk show  :tongue2: 

This was a pretty fun dream. I wish I would have had time to go into the lighthouse and explore a little more. But overall it was a fun dream  ::D:

----------


## Hukif

Lighthouse done, even though I was silly in the dream... dammit! Oh went to the same lighthouse in 2 different dreams.

Back to sleep.

FA, go out of bed and RC, touch the wall, and for some reason, its coldness and spiky rock self (that is how the real thing is, btw) made me remember the task of the year, what was I missing? Fighting the gods in the temple/statue was last; I was not yet there, so it had to be the lighthouse! Yes, the wall and the island with a giant lighthouse make perfect sense! I was finding my dream logic stupid, yet interesting, teleported to the place, I was in the right place, in the back part, 3 houses made of red bricks and 1 person outside, surrounded by a giant wall in the form of a circle, there was a small part with no construction, that had a path to a town, there, in front of me, an extraordinarily big lighthouse, I wanted to see how big it was, so teleported to the top, then used astral vision, made my body stand so I could measure, and apparently, 23 copies of myself would do, that is 108 tall,  went back to my body, the sky had no clouds, the sea was calm, the lighthouse was working, however I wanted to see more, so made the fire and the mirror inside bigger, it worked, the light was visible now, even though it was day, then I got lost in the sea, there should be a giant sea creature, one big enough to eat me along with the lighthouse in just one bite! I was waiting, but while waiting, something got to me, I would use the people in the town as sacrifices for summoning Nerimeno in a short time, used water to draw the circle, it was all good, I could use them now, but I got back at staring at the sea for a long time, a really long time, woke up while waiting for the giant sea creature to come <.<

And this is the second part.

Back to sleep.

FA, go out of bed and RC, I forgot to do something on the lighthouse! said my mind, teleported there, I had to do it! There was a summoning circle (for Nerimeno), what was that for? Yes, the sea monster (stupid!), I already summoned it but didnt wait long enough for it to get there, still on top of the lighthouse, went and sit on the tallest part, then started to roll, fell from the lighthouse, teleported back, I had to wait for the sea monster, so stared at the sea, for some time, a long one again woke up while staring damn it!

----------


## iadr

*Roller Blading Through A Parking Lot - Visiting The Ancient Temple Of Artemis (WILD-3/13/09)* 
I am roller blading through this hallway of a very long building in my imagination that covers a two block area when the scene changes and I find myself roller blading through this parking lot between a bunch of parked semis.  When I stop at this one semi, the driver asks me if I would like a ride.  I get into his semi and ask him to take me to the Ancient Temple of Artemis.  

As we take off, we are no longer in his semi, but are now in a small jet flying through the air.  After a short time we arrive at the Temple of Artemis.  It seems that the entrance to this place is restricted to only certain people, but I am allowed to enter with a guide.  The place is huge on the inside with these massive columns holding it up.  

The first room I enter is like a lobby that has concrete posts that come up out of the floor and that are about 3 feet high.  The posts surround this Statue Of The Goddess Of Artemis, which has a fountain around it with water flowing.  I enter another room that has this long table with carved figures sitting at it that appear to be kings as they are all wearing crowns.  It looks a lot like a picture of the Lord's supper except that it has kings sitting around it.

In another room I see a collection of odd looking rocks, and in the very top room there is this large rock that is odd shaped and looks like a piece of coal.  As the lucid seems to be ending at this point, I begin spinning myself to change the dream scene.

----------


## hellohihello

Is there anything special we get when we complete this? Or is it just pride and accomplihsment  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

You get your name in dark orange, and access to the task of the month club until Dec 31st, which means you can influence the task of the month and see then in advance without having to complete the pervious months'

----------


## ninja9578

Nice job iadr, looks like you might be the first to complete it, and it's only March  :tongue2:   Only the statue of Zeus left  :smiley:

----------


## CRAZY BONE

Last night I finished the Hanging gardens of Babylon. I'm writing this about 1 hour after waking up from it:

So I actually induced this dream using a new WILD technique where you focus on your "third eye" and your breathing. It worked pretty well, so as soon as I entered the dream I was already in the hanging gardens of Babylon because I was already thinking about it. It was pretty amazing. It reminded me of a place where I had had a dream a while ago. There was a pool, and it was surrounded by white marble floors and pillars. The entire place was deserted so I created some DCs to walk around and swim. There were staris leading up to a balcony which looked over the pool, and I could see the Tower of Babel in the backround. There were lush plants flowing all over the place; hanging from the tops of the roofs and off to the sides of the stairwell. There were also coal black stautes of horses and dragons in various places. After I walked back down the balcony, the DCs were all gone, so I created some more. The pool had a gold bottom, and I dove in and felt it. It was bumpy and slippery. I punched my hand through it and grabbed a big chunk of gold. I got out of the water and looked at it for a while. I just kind of flew around the place for a while and looked around. I had to hand rub to increase the clarity a few times, and I could tell that I was coming to the end of my dream. I had to consciously keep my eyes closed as I did so intense dream spinning and concentrating for about a minute until the dream finally regained full-stability and I probably had another good hour of sleep. I just sat on one of the marble ledges and looked at a flower in a pot it was violet with red petal tips. I made it grow to about 10 feet tall, then I made it shrink again. I started to get bored so flew over to the tower of Babel and just sat on the top of it and looked over at the garden. It was dark and gloomy and I could feel a cold mist on my face. 

That's about all I can recall of the garden part of the dream. I remember making my way back to my house after that.

----------


## iadr

> Nice job iadr, looks like you might be the first to complete it, and it's only March   Only the statue of Zeus left



Thanks ninja.  Actually, I believe I have competed them now, or rather my subconscious has completed them, because I just go where he takes me.  Zeus was competed back on 2/23 and shows as entry number 45.  

The great thing about these challenges is that after you have completed them once, they become much easier to complete the second and third time, and can sometimes be quite useful when you need to be able to do one of these things in the other realm.  Last night I ended up somewhere back in time where I was watching Abe Lincoln signing some kind of documents.

----------


## Hukif

Congratulations on finishing the ToTY iadr!

And Artemis temple is done, it was more about Artemis itself more than her temple... but still went there <.<

Back to sleep.

FA, go out of bed and RC, then go back in time, my house now is a lake, teleport to Greece, there I start to fly and look for the temple, it didnt take long before finding it, yes, a magnificent temple, big glowing, light glow, it was huge, and in front of it there was a statue of the goddess, I wanted to summon her inside, so went down, there was some people outside, preparing for the trade of things, bad, I dislike crowded places, but nobody was inside the temple, except for the guards and the monks, but it was big enough for me to enter from the side and get to the core of the temple, getting there was a hard task, though, due to the people who were passing through there and me wanting to avoid contact with them, the place was big too, but no rooms, just pillars everywhere, in the core of the place a fountain and another small statue, finally the monks and guards went outside to go and buy things, they killed a deer in their way that dirtied the temple of Artemis, of course blood of a deer is less dirty than a deer, in the temple of nature goddess, right? They lacked common sense and I had to make use of that, got to the golden statue and made a summoning circle around it, then forced the goddess to where I was, Who are you? She asked (No, she didnt use English), I have something to tell you I said, and explained what was the reason of me going there, to punish these insolent humans it was, they were killing her creatures just for the sake of it and that was a crime against her, would the goddess forgive that? No, was her answer, to punish it was, I asked of her to draw something in 4 different places she wanted to eliminate that insolence, then activated them and bam! I know had what I needed, she asked what was the reason of me helping her with that, I told her about my weapons and the organic form I wanted to give them, just needed to take the 4 circles and give it to them, that was the end of it, then thanked her for the help and woke up.

DEILD

Had yet to take the circles, took them and said bye to the goddess, she said something weird, then I was thinking if I should tell her I would visit her father next, and fight him, the temple now was silent, apparently one of the circles were around it, well no more trading, went to where the deer was killed and resurrected it, the blood was cleaned too, the sunlight was weird, the glow was no longer white, now it was somewhat reddish, but why? It was still long before the time for dawn, why red? Apparently her twin brother wasnt happy, or was to happy, what was it I dont know, but the temple looked better with that glow than before, I liked it, continued looking at it until it was time to wake up.

----------


## John11

I'm not sure if this counts:

I was lying in bed and I felt SP rush on.  I thought it might have rushed back off because it still felt like I was lying there in bed and it didn’t feel at all dream like.  I just continued to lie there for a bit and then I finally tried moving and I couldn’t.  It took awhile for me to get out of bed.   I used my normal technique where I feel along the wall, but it was really hard to move this time.  There was a notch in the wall to help me pull myself up.  I got to the door, but I couldn’t get up on my feet.  So I was now crawling around on the floor.  The visuals formed a bit.  I found a pair of 3d glasses on the floor.  I crawled out my front door.  I looked to the right and it was bright, but extremely blurry.  I was able to stand now and the visuals began to sharpen.

I went down the hall to the outside and I put on the 3d glasses.  They didn’t change anything.  They just made everything a bit dimmer, and it really constricted my peripheral vision.  I took them off and then I decided I wanted to try to change my vision to see the world in Matrix symbol style.  I got down close to the leaf of a plant and tried to change the leaf.  I wasn’t able to, but did start seeing it in my peripheral vision.

The dream started fading.  I got down on the grass started feeling it, but the visuals still faded.  I tried reforming the dream as though I was in the Hanging Gardens.  It worked sort of.  I feel back and felt like I hit my head on something concrete.  I could see again and I found myself in a room filled with all sorts of vegetation and surrounded by glass.  I went outside this area into a hall that surrounded it.  The hall was also lined with glass on both sides.  The outer wall looked out onto part of the roof of this building.  It had a bunch of vegetation on it as well.  The building looked futuristic.  It was like this was the Hanging Gardens if it existed today and it was a tourist attraction.

I wanted to get outside to see the hanging gardens from the outside or at least get on the roof.  The one door that led to the outside was locked.  I tried kicking it open, but it didn’t do anything.  For some reason I didn’t think of flying through the windows this time.  There weren’t any DCs around for a while, but I heard someone in the distance.  I found what appeared to be a maintenance hatch of sorts.  I tried to crawl though it to get out, but it was too small.  

Then I saw a DC girl walk by.  She was Indian.  I asked her how I could get out there as I pointed at the roof.   She said, “I think there is someone else out there right now.  You’ll have to wait.”  I said, “Oh… uh… I don’t think that’s what I meant.  I just want to get on the roof.  Can you show me to an exit?”  She laughed and said, “Sure.”  I saw why she was laughing because there were a bunch of glowing exit signs around.  Then I laughed too.  We went over to the elevator.  While we were waiting, she offered me some candy.  I saw she had some bubble gum, and I thought it might be fun to try some in an LD.  I took the gum and then I asked her, “Have you ever heard of lucid dreaming before?”  She said something that I couldn’t understand due to her accent.  I said, “What did you say?”  She said in a sad tone, “Yeah I have.”  I said, “That’s awesome.  Few people have.”  She said, “So that means I’m just a pawn in all of this.  Right?”  I said, “Yeah I suppose so if that’s what you believe.”  Then the dream faded.




I supposed it wasn't really the Hanging Gardens since it was some futuristic building, but it was supposed to be the Hanging Gardens in the dream.  I know that much.  Also I didn't get to the roof to really see it, but there was plenty of vegetation around where I was.  Let me know if you think it should count or not.

----------


## Hukif

And Zeus done... again, it was more about the god than the place but meh <.<

Back to sleep.

FA, go out of bed and RC, teleport and go back in time, there was it, the statue of Zeus, and people praying to it at least I got to the right place, big thing, golden and brown, with some kind of crown in the head and a lighting rod in the hand, or the hands dont know, cared low about the details or the statue itself, I wanted to fight Zeus so damaged a little the statue after summoning the God, he was mad, just as expected, and then it started...


DEILD

Dang forgot about the statue, from the dust, it was not yellow instead of golden and brown, weird, and the crown was green, like some kind of flower, the sword was a lightning on his left hand and he had some weird toga thing while staring at the sky, so different from the Zeus I defeated, but it was ok, after all, wasnt expecting it to be something that good, then wake up.

Of course, the fight is not important <.<

----------


## iadr

> Congratulations on finishing the ToTY iadr!



Thanks Walms. Looks like you're almost done yourself.   ::cheers::

----------


## CRAZY BONE

Finished The Temple of Artemis.

Okay, right before I went to bed last night, I looked up pics of the temple and apparently there is some confusion over what it actually looked like. There are many different drawings and , so I finally just picked one:



I studied this before going to bed last night so that I could save the image in my mind. The first dream I had was non-lucid, then I woke up to get some water. When I got back in bed, I performed a WILD (first WILD attempt by the way and it was successful  ::D: ) and found myself at school. I flew really high in the air and went until I saw a desert. I touched down right at the edge of a big mountain. As I ran up the mountain, I visualized finding an oasis with the Temple in the middle of it. It worked, once I looked over the mountain it was there. I glided down the mountain floating a couple of feet off the ground. I walked right up to the temple and admired the shear size and vividness of it. The entire structure was gleaming white marble. It reminded me of the entrance to The Statue of Zeus. I counted 8 rows of pillars going across. I walked right in and it was very warm inside, surprisingly. I shimmed up one of the pillars for fun, then jumped across to others and grabbed on. The ceiling was plain and flat. No designs or anything. I created some swirly designs by looking away and looking back. There was nothing really in the Temple besides pillar so I wondered the point of it. I walked outside and decided to destroy it. I used telekinesis to make it sway to the right until the pillars buckled and crumbled in half. There was a big dust cloud when it crashed into the ground. 

That's about it for the task this time. I went on to do other stuff after that  :smiley: 



Congrats *iadr*, only one more to go!  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

Nicely done Silox  ::D:

----------


## CRAZY BONE

> Nicely done Silox



Thanks ninja  :Happy:  I'm gonna attempt the Colossus of Rhodes tonight. I noticed on the "progress bar" that you forgot to add the *Lighthouse of Alexandria* and the *Hanging Gardens of Babylon* tasks that I completed. Did I break some regualtations or something?

----------


## CRAZY BONE

Yay! I successfully completed Colossus of Rhodes last night.

I became lucid in my grandpa's house in Wisconsin. I remembered the Colossus of Rhodes task and I teleported over to a ship port. There were a lot of old fashioned sailboats docked there, and it instantly reminded me of Pirates of the Carribean (probably where I had gotten the image from). I walked over to the end of a dock and summoned the Colossus. It had it's feet planted on two big brick cubes in the middle of the water. It's hand was stretched over it's head and was holding a torch. It was a blackish jade color, and he was really muscular. I swam over to it, the water was really cold. I scrambled onto one of the brick supports and saw his giant foot planted there. I noticed that his hand not holding the torch now had a bow and arrow in it. It wasn't there when I looked at it from the dock. I floated myself up to his eye level and looked at his face. I pictured him blinking, and he did. It was kind of scary actually, I didn't put my hand by his face because I was afraid he would bite it since that is what I pictured happening. Behind him was horizon, it was getting dark. The sun was setting and there were beautiful red and orange clods in the sky. I dove off of his shoulder towards the water. Right before I hit the water I glided across it, skimming it with my belly. I looked back over my shoulder and the bow and arrow was gone. Strange. The flame on the torch had turned green and it illuminated a lot of light. Everything was dark now, and only the colossus was glowing now in the night. I couldn't find my way back to the dock. I woke up then.

Pretty fun dream. It ended kind of abruptly though. I didn't bother with trying to save the dream because I knew I wasn't tired anymore and I was going to wake up. I'm gonna try the  Mausoleum of Maussollos next  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

No, I'm sure that I just overlooked them.  Added now  :smiley:

----------


## inyourdreams

What do we get for completing the yearly tasks?

----------


## Hukif

Oh overlooking, that makes me wonder, did you overlook iadr and my tasks? Or were they done the wrong way? Also, yay silox not much before you finish it!

----------


## CRAZY BONE

> Oh overlooking, that makes me wonder, did you overlook iadr and my tasks? Or were they done the wrong way? Also, yay silox not much before you finish it!



Yup, on two more. You're doing pretty well yourself  ::D: 

Will there be a special wings badge for completing the task? If there is, it should be of a pyramid. It's the best wonder of the world, and it's the only one still standing  ::banana::

----------


## Hukif

Oh actually, I think I finished it already. And I agree, if there is badge, pyramid should be it! Though I think there are no badges for ToTY <.<

----------


## CRAZY BONE

Mausoleum of Maussollos

Ok this was probably the least vivid of all of them so far, and it's a little short since I went to bed late and woke up early. 

I was walking around in a stone castle of some kind when I became lucid. I knew my alarm would wake me up soon so I frantically tried to leave the castle and complete the task. I ran around and couldn't find a way out, everything was kind of gray and blurry. I rubbed my hands to increase the clarity as I searched for an exit. Finally I just gave up and decided to teleport directly to the Mausoleum of Maussollos. I closed my eyes and pictured what the structure looked like and then opened my eyes. There I was standing right in front of it staring up at it. It had a huge white staircase leading up to the top of the platform. I ran up the stairs and under the roof. It was empty inside with only pillars inside to hold up the big roof. There was a golden triangle in the center of the floor though and it shone brightly.  looked up and saw that there was a cut-out in the ceiling and the sun was shining through reflecting off of the triangle. I floated through the opening but got stuck halfway. I pushed off the roof with all my strength and busted through the opening, breaking off some of the marble in the process. Then everything got blurry and I knew I was waking up soon. I frantically summoned a gun and shot myself in the head. I woke up.

Only one more to go, I saved the pyramid for last  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

> Oh overlooking, that makes me wonder, did you overlook iadr and my tasks? Or were they done the wrong way? Also, yay silox not much before you finish it!



 :Sad:  Did I miss some?  Which ones?

Everyone who keeps asking, please read the first post.  The prize is an orange name, bragging rights, and access to the totm club until the end of the year.

----------


## Hukif

Oh don't know if you missed it, or it didn't count, but to quote, after Collosus of Rhodes:

http://dreamviews.com/community/show...9&postcount=63

http://dreamviews.com/community/show...2&postcount=70

http://dreamviews.com/community/show...4&postcount=72

----------


## CRAZY BONE

Completed The Great Pyramid at Giza last night.

Okay, so I was at my high school football field when I became lucid. I flew straight up in the air as I looked at the ground. I went up faster and faster until I could see Earth as a whole. I located Africa, and then nosedived straight towards it. I landed in the middle of the desert and was surrounded by giant mountains of sand. I summoned a camel and I jumped on it and rode it over one of the hills. Once I got to the top I could see the pyramid. I flew onto it. I was covered in sand. As I jumped off of it onto the sand, I landed on my best friend.  "What are you doing here?" I asked him, he said, "I'm trying to find my way home." I picked him up and flung him far over the sand mountain and he disappeared. I watched for a while, ten he came back over the mountain as fast as he could. I summoned a knife in my hand and threw it at from about 100 yards and hit him directly on the chest. He fell over and disappeared under the sand. I looked back at the pyramid and started digging right at the base to find an entrance. Then I gave up on the that and blasted a hole through the side with an energy blast. It created a gaping black hole, I climbed inside. There was a tunnel leading all the way to the center of the pyramid. Off to the sides of the hallway were mummy caskets standing upright. One of them opened as I  walked by. I punched the mummy repeatedly but he wouldn't stop coming at me. Finally I energy-blasted him in half. I started flying through the pyramid trying to find a way out. Suddenly it got really dark and I could start to hear voices. I knew my radio alarm had gone off, then I woke up. 

This was definitely my favorite dream of the bunch. I used a lot more control in this one than the other to try to make it more fun. Too bad it was kind of short though.

Yay, I finished the task of the year!!!  ::banana::

----------


## ninja9578

Ok, I got them all now  ::D:   You'll get your cool new colours shortly.

----------


## John11

I'm not sure if this one counted or if you just missed it.

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...4&postcount=71

----------


## ninja9578

Got it now.

----------


## guitarboy

Great Pyramid of Giza.[taken from my lucid journal]
I Looked around. My friend was saying something to me, and my dog was barking at me.
I looked up at the [black] sky, and saw something[Can't remember what it was].
 I became lucid
*I didn't know what to do, but remembered these tasks. I did not know the month task at the time, but I remembered the task of the year*
I thought to myself*What are the easiest things to do? I remembered the Great Pyrimad of Gizia*
I thought about it for a little bit
I ended up standing on a beach, I looked behind myself and saw a small, oval body of water.i jumped in to it, and at that point remembered the task again. I fell into a small room with a casket, treasure and several jars in it. I picked up one of the jars and looked in side. I can not remember what was in it, but I remember dropping it. It shattered in to several pieces and seemed to dissapear. I turned around to look at the now upright casket. I gave it a push and nothing happened. I imagined the lid falling off, and it did. 
I saw the coffin that represented the Pharoah, And it trembled. It fell over and I almost pissed myself. 
I started running and I tripped. I fell into a hole, and it seemed as though it was a slide. I fell out into the sand again. I turned back to the pyramid and ran to the top. I found a lever and pushed it. The top came off, and I jumped in to it*At this point, I lost lucidity and do not recall what happened next. Afterwards, I remember becoming lucid again and going back through the body of water. I woke up later*

----------


## ninja9578

Nice job

----------


## guitarboy

Thanks. Freaky dream, I'll go for the Hanging Gardens of Babylon tonight, I'll check back tomorrow.

----------


## guitarboy

Alright, funny dream
Hanging gardens at Babylon~
I was playing hockey at a local rink. It was a pretty good game until the opposing team thought it would be funny to start shooting us(Pretty odd) with pucks[with a gun, mind you, not a stick] . Suprisingly, I did not go lucid until one hit me in the face and exploded. I went lucid and changed the scene by accident. The auto suggestion must have worked, because I was starring up at what looked like half of a pyramid. I noticed I was in a boat, or canoe, whatever. Water was falling all around, and the garden looked like an ivory, blue and green theater. It was a beautiful sight and I wanted to see it all. I remembered something about flight and called a cloud(a real cloud this time) I tried to get on it, but I fell through and landed in the water. I started swimming through the irrigation and went to the top. I noticed I was not wet, and this increased my lucidity. I was at the top now, and the trees were beautiful. I found a cherry tree(were they even in Babylon o.o?) And I sat under it. I felt a slight rumble, And decided to walk down the steps. I looked down and noticed everyone was distraught. I asked someone what was happening, but they just ran away. Cracks started forming everywhere, and I tripped. I then woke up.
I looked for some pictures but could find one how I imagined it. It looked like a cross between this

and this

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~

----------


## guitarboy

Statue of Zeus at Olympia-
I was dissapointed in this dream, I wanted to do much more, but unfortunately....
~
I had just got out of a dream about Valley Forge- I got lucid near the end of it. I tried to remember what I wanted to do. I couldn't remember until I remembered one of yesterday's failed attempts. I went to Olympia in wishes to see Zues('s statue). I ended up in what seemed like a gold and marble city made on clouds. At the top of it was a temple, and near that was a Statue. I walked closer to it, and examined the material. It suddenly jolted, And started to stand up. The (now upright)statue looked at me, and I saw a fire in it's blank eyes. I was going to attempt to find it's source of destruction, but I was awoken by my alarm from a rather short sleep.
=[
~

----------


## John11

I did these two last month, but I didn't get around to typing them up until today.  They were both great experiences.  Free falling through the swirling colors was especially cool.





> *3-22-2009*
> 
> *The Status of Zeus:*
> I was lying there and I noticed that my laptop screen was on.  I figured I must have bumped the keyboard.  Then I saw that Turpyn had messaged me.  I tried messaging him back, but I was having the hardest time typing.  I just attributed it to me being very tired.  I was trying to let him know that I was really tired.  He was acting drunk and he was telling me I should get some sleep.  Things started fading around me and I realized it was a dream.  I could feel sleep paralysis come on and I tried rolling out of bed.  I just kept rolling though.  I kept rolling and rolling and rolling and never came off the bed.
> 
> I was able to get up in the darkness and go into the bathroom.  I climbed thought he mirror and tried to get some visuals to appear of the Status of Zeus.  The ground was made of white tile.  I was in an empty tan room.  There was one hole in the corner of the room.   I could see swirling rainbow colors outside.  I went over to the hole and forced my way through it.
> 
> I started freefalling.  I could see the room I was in getting further away and everything else was just bright swirling colors.  I kept falling for a bit and landed gently in a much larger room with nothing in it.  I decided to keep turning around and imagining the Statue of Zeus behind me.  After a few times I saw it in the distance.  It looked to be made of stone from far away, but as I got closer it became a red, blue and yellow wire frame.
> 
> ...




I also completed The Temple of Artemis earlier this week, but it will probably still be a bit till I get around to typing it up.  One more to go!   ::D: 

EDIT:
I decided not to be lazy and I got around to typing it up today:




> *4-20-2009*
> 
> *The Temple of Artemis:*
> I was at these kids’ house and they were shooting some gun with a silencer at some pictures.  They weren’t there anymore and I was there with some people I know.  At one point Turpyn said, “Do you want to watch Yakitate Japan, or you?”  When he said it he kept punching me.  It was quite uncomfortable.  I woke up.
> 
> I feel back asleep and I found myself in the same place.  I didn’t notice it at first, but I soon did.  I tried to walk outside, but the dream faded.  I just waited a second and the dream visuals started to come back.  I tried to walk, but whenever I moved the visuals would fade.  I stopped and the dream visuals formed again.  I saw a guy walking toward me.  He kind of looked like a zombie, but he wasn’t.  I talked to him and asked him if he could take me to the Temple of Artemis.  He didn’t understand.  I tried to explain that I couldn’t move or the dream would fade.  
> 
> Now for some reason I decided I needed a rocket ship.  I told the guy that I needed a rocket ship to get to the moon.  We looked off in the distance and saw a rocket shooting into space.  It was far in the distance.  It just looked like a ball of fire going upward.  Then all of a sudden it started falling back toward Earth.  Then we saw another one that appeared to do the same thing.
> 
> ...

----------


## guitarboy

Dammit dammit dammit. Haven't done any recently =[

----------


## Hukif

Oh don't worry guitar, you are doing pretty good so far, and being a long time since I last went to chat... should go more often <.<

And cool John only one more, good luck with the Mausoleum!

----------


## guitarboy

Ahh, Almost got The Temple of Artemis =[ Definitely going to get it tonight, I'll have over 12 hours  :vicious:

----------


## mrdeano

I attempted to find the Pyramid.
It was a utter failure!

I am going to re-try in my next lucid dream  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

I'm sure you will, pyramids are cool.

----------


## guitarboy

Sweet! Did the Light  Tower of Alexandria! copy and paste =]
Light Tower of Alexandria[Also, cool lucid induction =]]
I was playing guitar at the beach. I am pretty sure I was playing something by bach, maybe BVW 996. But I hit one note that sounded particularly angelic and I suddenly went lucid. I was pretty concious, but the clarity was horrible. I scream "Increase Clarity!"*
It got 'brighter' and I decided to explore. I put my guitar down and walked to a jeti. I treid to remember what the tasks were, And I remember The Light House of Alexandria and The Temple Of Artemis. I figured that it would be easier to get to a light house, but I would mess up my order. Oh well. 
I jumped into the water, my hair whipping back as I did. I looked at the marine life, then emerged. I was looking at a light house, and I decided to try and look through third person. I then saw myself swimming in the water, and  I moved closer to the light house. I got on land, And walked toward the giant sillouhette. There was a rope ladder, so I decided to climb up. When I got near the top, it became a lucid nightmare*yay =]
I was near a window, and I saw something moving in it. I stepped up the ladder and peered in. Suddenly, a ferocious looking zombie jumped out and hit me in the chest. I flew while kicking the zombie off of me. Eventually, I glided toward the water. I hit the water in slow motion and woke up =[ Pretty fun dream.

I liked it, muc better then Zues =]

----------


## KingYoshi

Yes! Finally saw the Colossus. Here is my entry...


May 13, 2009
*Lucid Dream 52: The Colossus, Finally!*
around 9:30pm
*DEILD*

Category - _Exploration_


...I laid still one last time and entered my DEILD. I was now in my old dorm room with my friend Cliff. Cliff was cleaning the room and using a vaccum. It didn't make any noise and I don't even think it was turned on, lol. I sat up and performed a quick nose pinch RC and rubbed my hands together to improve the clarity. It worked and everything seemed extremely detailed. It looked exactly like my old VT dorm room. Cliff noticed me doing my nose pinch and he did one himself. He got excited and said, "We are lucid dreaming!" He then ran out the room and I could hear him laughing/cheering as he ran down the hall. 

I was a little pissed that I wasn't in Rhodes, but I decided not to give in. I exited the room and ran down the hallway. The first door I came to, I stopped in front of it and pictured the colossus, the harbor, and the city of Rhodes. I opened the door and I was now on a ledge above a beautiful light blue harbor. The water reminded me of the water I saw in the Bahamas. It was very blue and crystal clear. I could see all the way to the sea floor and saw fish swimming in the harbor. 

I dove off the ledge and into the water. I surfaced and thought, "The Colossus has to be around here somewhere." As I swam out to the middle of the Harbor, I swam into a large shadow. I thought it was a cloud moving across the sun, but I looked up and saw the backside of the Colossus. It was gigantic, the largest statue I had ever seen. I swam under it as it stradled the entrance to the harbor. I noticed it was holding a bow and had a pack of arrows on its back. I thought this was strange and I then noticed there was a small (well small compared to the colossus) statue of liberty on each side of the colossus. I was slowly drifteing further out into the ocean as I looked and tried to burn the image in my memory. The Colossus was gray and looked to be made of stone. It also had a laurel headress on and curly stone hair. 

Suddenly, I felt my body being pulled out to the ocean. I just let the water take me and I was sucked into a large jet stream that apparently circled around the entire island. At a very high speed, I was being pulled around the island. I just relaxed and decided to see what else was on the island. It now resembled a futuristic city and I could see cars flying around above it. There were many futuristic looking jet skis also driving around the water with me. I rotated quickly around the island and I saw, many palm trees, alot of arch ways, large dragon statues, a futuristic looking amusement park, neon lights, and flamingos. I also noticed, what looked like a snowmobile, treading across the water. I awoke while spinning around the island.

----------


## KingYoshi

Completed the Pyramid of Giza, here is my entry...


May 22, 2009
*Lucid Dream 58: The Pyramid of Giza*
around 10:00am
*DILD*

Category - _Exploration_


I was walking into my living room and I saw Mike D, Cliff, and a female sitting around the room. I reached my arm out to turn on the t.v. and I noticed I was black. I immediately became lucid. I walked over to the female in the room and began feeling her up. *sexual content warning* I then unzipped my pants and she began blowing me. I noticed who she was and said, "Are you Miley Cyrus?" She told me she was and then proceeded to perform an amazing blow job. I then noticed the t.v. was on a information channel and it said, "Welcome to the beautiful land of Egypt. Have you visited the pyramids yet? Free tours start at noon, but remember entry into the pyramid is strictly prohibited." 

I immediately ran outside and saw the massive Pyramid of Giza. I noticed it was way off in the distance, but was absolutely massive. The top of it was brushing the clouds. I boarded a small boat and began traveling across a giant lake/swamp that was between me and the pyramid. I saw a few gators swimming around the as I sped across the lake/swamp. I reached the pyramid and dismounted from the boat. I walked up and entered the pyramid. I was in a narrow descending hallway that had a sand floor. As the hallway turned around the corner a forest green licker (monster from Resident Evil) was waiting for me. It lunged at me and swiped its massive claw barely missing my throat. I took off and ran along the side of the wall (matrix style). A long tounge whipped up past my face as I rushed through the next door. 

I was on a small ledge above a massive cave-like room with a river flowing through it. There was a large waterfall at the front of the room and I noticed it was blocking a large door. There were also several other small waterfalls blocking other small doors. I knew I could just walk through the waterfall, but I wanted to play by the rules and make it an adventure. I hopped down to the ground floor and the light inside the room suddenly shut off and it was now pitch black dark. The light then flickered and turned back on. I walked up to the only door not blocked off by a waterfall and saw a small cabinet beside the door. I opened it up and took a large butcher knife and a key. 

The light suddenly cut out again and I heard a horrible sound. It was the sound of a massive piece of metal dragging across the stone floor. I swallowed hard and turned around feeling very anxious. I knew what that had just sounded like, but I hoped I was wrong. The light flickered and I saw a massive silouhette standing about 20 yards in front of me. I thought, "Oh shit!" I turned and slammed the key into the doors keyhole, but I couldn't get it to turn. The light then cut completely on and I saw Pyramid Head (monster from Silent Hill) and his massive blade slowly approaching me. I worked the key and finally got the lock to turn over. I went through the door and turned to close it as I saw Pyramid Head holding his sword above him about to slice down through me. My cell phone rang and I woke up  ::embarrassed::

----------


## mrdeano

*Statue of Zeus

I will skip out the first part of my LD.
*

As I was flying, i took a sudden turn in own direction. There I found the coast. The sea was out and I could see all the washed up rocks.
Amongst the washed up rocks there was a ancient ruined building, it looked like it was made out of marble.
I took a few steps up the white marble steps when I saw a ton of statues of men in different positions. The one that stood out the most was the statue of Zeus in the center.
You could tell he was just washed up by the sea, his white marble was now a greenish colour and seaweed hung from his shoulders.

----------


## AURON

Im in the living room, and i'm right by the computer, and things just don't add up. I start heading to my bed, and realize that I never got up and went to my computer in the first place. I stop in the middle of the hallway, and I started sinking into the ground. I decided to try to keep going further and further and further...like I was walking down a spiral staircase.

finally when I landed in my house again. Except everything was in black in white. It almost seemed like bizarro land or something, because my brother and my pops looked totally weird, but they had there regular voices.

I started thinking about the task of the year as I headed to the living room, and I noticed there was a huge TV in there. I started walking though it and I told myself that I would be at the great pyramids. When I came through, I ended up at an airport where I didn't understand what anyone was saying.

----------


## ninja9578

> *Statue of Zeus
> 
> I will skip out the first part of my LD.
> *
> 
> As I was flying, i took a sudden turn in own direction. There I found the coast. The sea was out and I could see all the washed up rocks.
> Amongst the washed up rocks there was a ancient ruined building, it looked like it was made out of marble.
> I took a few steps up the white marble steps when I saw a ton of statues of men in different positions. The one that stood out the most was the statue of Zeus in the center.
> You could tell he was just washed up by the sea, his white marble was now a greenish colour and seaweed hung from his shoulders.



Sounds cool  :smiley:

----------


## John11

Looks like you overlooked my Great Lighthouse, Temple of Artimis and Statue of Zeus still. (all here)

I've also done the Mausoleam a few times now, but they've been really lame LDs so I haven't bothered posting them.  I want to go out with a bang.   ::D:

----------


## nicole_1024

Do we have to do these in order?

----------


## ninja9578

No, you don't have to do them i order, I'll add yours john  ::D:

----------


## Derrynator

so we have all year to achieve this?

----------


## ninja9578

Yep, you have until Dec 31, 2009  :smiley:

----------


## KingYoshi

I finished the Hanging Gardens of Babylon. Here is my entry...



June 2, 2009
*Lucid Dream 65: Flight to Babylon*
around 7:00am
*DILD*

Category - _Exploration_


I can't remember much before becoming lucid, but I remember slowly becoming aware I was dreaming. I did a nose pinch RC to confirm my suspicions. I looked around the room and saw Cliff, JT, and JW standing in the room with me. I told them that we were lucid and they all did nose pinch RCs and became excited. They asked me what we should do next and I replied, "Lets all go find the Hanging Gardens of Babylon." They agreed and I glanced around the room once more. I noticed a large mattress in the middle of the floor. I tell everyone my idea and we all get on the mattress and attempt to levitate it. Only my end rises up and I tell them that we all have to do it at the same time or it wont work. We all tried again and we exploded through the roof. 

Wood chips, metal, and shingles flew everywhere. We began soaring through the air on the mattress whenever JW suddenly began to panic and said, "I can't hold it any longer!" His corner dipped and the mattress began to tail spin. We then crashed into the roof of another building. The room was clouded with dust until I waved my hand and it all disappeared. JW and JT were argueing over who's fault it was the mattress crashed. I then looked at Cliff and said, "I'm not wasting my lucid like this." He agreed and we both flew out of the ceiling and went looking for Babylon. 

The ground below looked like a world map from an RPG (role playing game). I noticed a group of houses below, so I flew down and a screen popped up that said, "World Village, Enter? Yes - No." I shouted yes and the screen faded into a village. I noticed right away that the village was Kalm from the game Final Fantasy VII. I was stoked to explore, but the screen faded and I was back into the sky. The village was gone and I continued to fly looking for Babylon. I saw a statue and a temple below, so I flew down and entered a chinese shrine. There were many statues of golden monkeys and dragons. I looked around a bit, but decided to leave and find Babylon. After a bit more flying over the world map, I saw it. 

It looked like a castle with plants growing all over it. I flew down and entered Babylon. The entire city was made of gray-ish stone structures. There were castles, many statues, and monuments. I saw many hanging gardens throughout the city. The plants looked tropical with a mix of brightly colored flowers and ferns. Everything in the city (trees, grass, ferns, plants) were made up of many brilliant, beautiful shades of green. The stone looking buildings were all partially covered with moss and there were many people walking around. 

I looked more closely at the pedestrians and noticed they were actually a race (tribe) of people called the Rito from the game, "Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker". They look like a mixture between normal people and birds. There was also giant statue in the middle of the city surrounded by a lake. I walked up to one of the Rito men and asked, "Why are you all in Babylon?" He told me that the Rito were the secret keepers of the ancient world. I flew over to the centrally located statue of a large Rito chief when I began to wake up. I tried to hold on, but it was no use. I awoke.

----------


## KingYoshi

Completed Statue of Zeus at Olympia. Here is my entry...



June 5, 2009
*Lucid Dream 66: The Headless God*
around 6:00am
*WILD*

Category - _Exploration/WTF_


I woke up in the middle of the night and decided to WILD. I my slightly altered version of Jeff777's technique and after a short time I began to slip into my WILD. HI was brief and consisted mostly of patterns and broken images. I sat up and noticed I was in a very unfamiliar house. 

I looked around and found a window to dive out of. After diving headfirst out of the window I looked around and noticed I was in an ancient civilization. I immediately thought of Olympia and decided to search for the statue of Zeus. I took off down the dusty cobblestone road and came upon a couple kids playing basketball. There was a small frail looking kid and a short chunky kid. The chunky kid had the ball and was getting ready to shoot, so I dove toward him and attempted to block his shot with some authority! I, however, missed as the kid split my hands and shot between them. I continued down the road and glanced back, just in time, to see the small shrimpy kid pull off a monster dunk. I thought, "Well, alrighty then!" 

I then strolled down the street and walked upon a shrine/temple which I suspected belonged to the statue of Zeus. There were vines and ivy growing up and around the temple columns. I walked inside and saw a massive thrown with a massive headless portrayal of Zeus. Zeus was holding a spear and had a large bronze eagle perched upon his shoulder. I flew up to Zeus' shoulders and looked at where his head should have been. There was a gold plate that was engraved with the words, "Elezra Exersus" I looked at it again, but it was very distorted now. I looked away and looked again and it now read, "Epic Cantu." 

I laughed at all the oddities involved with this monument as I walked outside. I saw the two kids playing basketball and I now noticed that the ball they were using was, in fact, the head of Zeus. LoL. I awoke shortly after.

----------


## gratismat

Well, I haven't been active for a while now but I checked in last night, this looks cool, and I made a go at the hanging gardens last night, actually it turned into more of a gizaquest. However I failed completely, managed to teleport to egypt though ^^', I'm gonna try again tonight. .)

----------


## ninja9578

Hanging gardens are cool  :smiley:

----------


## Dream scientist

If I get the chance, I'll visit the Hanging Gardens of Babylon. That sounds beautiful!  ::D:

----------


## John11

I really should work on finishing this.  I've have a few lucids about the Mausoleum (my last one), but they were all very lame (pretty much just seeing something that my brain interpreted as The Mausoleum).  It's probably because it's the only wonder on there that I have no preconceptions of.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I tried WILD'ing again this morning around 5am.  I had slept at this Art Center for a few hours, then caught the bus home.  I didn't feel very sleepy, just a tiny bit. I wasn't sure if I was going to fall asleep, but I thought I'd try and do the Pyramid Task.  I focused on the Pyramids in my mind, put on my sleep mask and earplugs. 

 lucid
non-lucid 
 (first person) I was on the edge of a dark green jungle.  There was a man with me, some kind of guide.  I peered out of the jungle.  The Sahara desert opened up before me abruptly.  I saw The Great Pyramid in the distance.  It was a very light beige, almost off-white, like the color of very white sand.  It was very bright, and the sun was shining high in the sky.  A old woman in raggedy clothes was standing there on the sand in front of me.  She smiled and I noticed she barely had any teeth left.  She told me, "this is as far as you go."  I felt like I was about to tread on sacred ground. I lost lucidity somewhere around this point, because I felt a certain awe and fear when I looked at the pyramid.  I still kept my feet in the jungle. My hands were holding on to two trees as I leaned forward and looked out.  I wanted to go to the pyramid, but I hesitated, not wanting to offend the culture or the old woman.  Then, I remembered I was having a dream.
I was confused and annoyed by what she said.  I thought, "Well, I can do what I want, because this is lucid."  Then, I thought, "Maybe this isn't a lucid dream.  I'm confused."  Then I lost lucidity.  My guide offered me a small object, but I can't remember what it was. Then, I woke up. 

Well, I was a able to WILD in first person, and without awareness of my physical body, which is cool.  But, I was aware of waking life time.  It lasted about 5 seconds.  I think of I let go of the awareness of waking life time, then I can prolong the dream.  Right after it, I judged it as worthless because of it's shortness, but I think a lot of my regular dreams are very short, but I am just not judging them in the sense of waking life time.  

I also feel like I don't "deserve" to be catching on to this so fast since I am a Newbie, and I am afraid that people will think I am lying to get attention.  Fear, worrying about what others think, and being overly fascinated are three problems or obstacles that limit me in waking life, and in the dream world.  I should just accept, what _is_, and let go of my fear, worry, and fascination.  Every time I get overly fascinated, I lose lucidity.  I am going to try to be joyful instead of fascinated, and take action instead of having fear.  I think I need to start telling my DC's that I know they are just DC's, so I am going to do what I want to do.  I think this will also help maintain lucidity.

----------


## Baron Samedi

This is a portion of the full dream. The full dream is in my DJ if you want to read it. If you don't want to read it, it's still there. This is a re-entry dream. Is that a DEILD or is this a WBTB? I forget the acronyms.

 LUCID 

...At this point I began to wake up, so, I just laid there, and didn't move.  I _had_ to itch my ear. I couldn't help it.  After a while, I began to feel this dark wave over my body. I tried to imagine what the Hanging Gardens must've looked like. Then I saw Pan bounding around in my mind.  He was taunting me. "You want to see the Hanging Gardens?  You want to see the Hanging Gardens?" Around this time, I began to slip back into a dream.  Pan was jumping around on a terraced square mound of earth with some water going around it.  It was kind of blurry.  He kept taunting me.  "You want to see the Hanging Gardens? Blam! You just did.  Boring, huh?" I felt annoyed with Pan, because I agreed with him. I felt like I wasn't going to get to see them very well because I thought they were boring, and that annoyed me about myself.  So, I decided to make Pan/Me write "I am dreaming," again. I continued the count backwards where I left off, promising myself, if I hit 50, I would get up, and hopefully it would be an FA. I sat down in the desert at night and wrote on the ground with fire from my mind.
I saw the Hanging Gardens suddenly, and forgot about Pan.  It was like a living green pyramid rising up out of the ground. It was like I was seeing the entire history of it, from the time of its completion, to the time it disappeared. It was built far away from the city, not fed by irrigation from a river, but by an underwater spring.  In order to see it, you had to ride horses to get there.  The desert was so barren, and the Gardens so far, you would die if you tried walking from the city.   The built an artesian well high in the air, and then built the Hanging Gardens around that. I kept asking questions in my mind, and they kept gettinng answered.  
At the top of the Gardens were four huge date palms.  There were trellises with vines hanging down between the palm trees.  There were as many different species of plants that could thrive in an oasis as possible. There were terraced levels.  The structure was built of stone, and then covered with earth.  Birds started coming to roost in the trees and drink water.  
There were waterfalls running down the sides into little streams flowing around the terraces.  

There were guardians of the Gardens that lived in round mud huts around the gardens, at the base.  They were excellent horsemen, soldiers, and botanists.  They took care of the gardens, and guarded it also. Only the king and queen and the guardians were allowed to eat the food grown there.  Some of the guardians' food was brought to them.  The guardians also had excellent sight.
Two kinds of monkeys lived in the Gardens: some arboreal type, and baboons. Only the baboons ventured out into the desert plain, and ate lizards and things.
They had an elephant there on the top, to be the guardian spirit of the Gardens, and to impress the queen.  There were daily shipments of food to feed the elephant, so it wouldn't eat the Gardens.  It was a shy female elephant, with a sweet demeanor.  It got lonely and died.  The queen felt sorry for it. It was her friend.  They brought a lion that had been raised by humans from a cub.  It would hunt wild desert donkeys for food, and gazelles, then come back to the Gardens to sleep.  The lion's roar scared away potential invaders.  The queen didn't play with the lion like the guardians did.  She would only pat its head, and tell him that he was a good boy.
The inside of the pyramid was hollow. Beams of light poured in through holes in the pyramid with them facing west and east, going up the sides of the pyramid. As the sun rose and set, there would always be sunlight in the room. The sunbeams were reflected all around the room with mirrors of metal. The sunbeams were focused on a huge diamond in the center of the room on an iron stand. the diamond was an ellipse, probably about 14 to 16 inches long.  Beautiful diamond light was thrown about the entire room. The queen was the only one allowed in that room. She would do magic in it.
The water would flow up four pipes going up the sides of the pyramid to to the top center of the Gardens.  The stone pipes were hidden, being covered with earth.  This is so the diamond could be in the exact center.
The queen would scry with a dish of water in that room also.
The queen died, curled up around the great diamond, and the Gardens became her tomb.  The Gardens were abandoned.  Roots grew into the stone pipes, breaking them.  All the plants died, as the spring went its own way.  The desert covered the Gardens, and now an oasis sits there.

----------


## Supernova

> This is a re-entry dream. Is that a DEILD or is this a WBTB? I forget the acronyms.



I believe the term you are looking for is DEILD.

----------


## KingYoshi

Completed the Lighthouse of Alexandria, here is my entry...



August 26, 2009
*Lucid Dream 89: Journey to the Lighthouse*
around 11:00am
*WILD*

Category - _Exloration/WTF_


With my previous failure, I immediately went back to my technique and once again slipped into SP. After some brief HI, I realized I wasn't in my bedroom. I sat up and looked around. I noticed I was in my old high school locker room. I laughed to myself and wondered why I ended up here. Suddenly, the doors opened and my football coach walked in, along with Mike B. Mike reached into his backpack and tossed me a half ounce of ganj. I wondered what coach would say, but he seemed to not even notice. I immediately reached in my pocket and pulled out a bunch of blunt wraps. I layed them all out and then rolled all the weed into blunts with my mind. It took about 30 seconds. I lit one up and stuffed the rest in my pockets. I attempted to pass it to coach and he said, "You know, I have never smoked weed before." Suddenly two assistant coaches burst in from the next room looking real surprised and said, "Really?" in unison. They pulled out a large bag of weed and the coaches began talking excitedly and rolled their own blunt. I walked outside and I noticed there was a cop beside my car. 

I walked up to my car and asked, "What the f*** are you doing to my car?" He didn't reply, but bumped me as he walked away. I jumped into the car and reached in my pocket for another blunt, so I could smoke two at once, but they were gone. I walked up to the cop, put my hands around his throat and choked him. I said calmy, "Give me...my goddamn weed!" He then emptied his pockets and I took my blunts back and fired another one up. I jumped in my car and now Zach G was in the passenger seat. 

We started driving off and I said, "Hey Zach, I bet I can make this car fly!" He said, "Oh yeah right Zebbie!" I then attempted to make it lift off the ground, but it wouldn't. I had an idea. I swerved sharply off the side of the road and over a cliff. I concentrated hard as the car went over the edge and it began to fly. Zach G acted as if nothing strange was going on as we soared around the sky in my car. During this time I had a False Awakening. 

I knew I was dreaming immediately even though I was in my bed. I stood up and didn't even bother with a nose pinch. I decided to try and find the Lighthouse of Alexandria. I took off running and dove headfirst at my sliding glass door. I crashed into it headfirst and the door didn't budge. I actually felt a little pain on the top of my head. I thought to myself, "Ok, so maybe it only works on windows." I opened the sliding door and walked outside. The sky was a deep shade of purple and there were wild bolts of lightning littering the sky. It was an umbelievable site. I looked into the distance and saw a monumental castle. I looked at it for a minute and realized it was Beast's Castle from "Beauty and the Beast." I was excited, so I flew over to the castle. 

There was a rock staircase that lead up to the castle. I figured I would experience this in full, so I climbed the steps by foot. I reached the castle and noticed that the door was shaped like an elongated heart. I heard a howl as I reached for the door handle and looked back. There was a pack of vicious looking wolves bounding up the stairs after me. I calmly opened the door and stepped into the castle. 

I was immediately stopped by the White Witch's dwarf from the movie, "Chronicles of Narnia." He warned me that I would wake the master and I had to get out. I ignored him and began exploring the castle. The inside of the castle had many floors, but each floor just looked like a very messy four bedroom apartment. There were clothes thrown about, books, candles, pictures, sports equipment, and towels littering the floor. I walked through several floors and it was all basically the same. I asked the dwarf, "I though there were suppose to be servants here." The little dwarf guy said, "Oh there are more servants here than you could ever imagine." He then gave an ugly grin and the room began to glow. I noticed the glowing was coming from spirits that were floating around the room. Suddenly the beds, cabinets, dressers, and other appliances came to life. I reached my hand down and petted a dog statue that had came to life. All the furniture gave many different greetings, "welcome, hello, who are you, the master will be angry, curious isn't he, etc." I saw a staircase that I didn't see before so I walked down it. 

I walked into a giant, stunning library. Just as I was enjoying this beautiful room I saw a large hairy leg coming from behind one of the bookcases. I knew it was a spider and judging by the size of its leg, I figured it was at least 8 feet long. Not wanting to see the rest of it, I tried hard to wake myself up. I had another FA, and I awoke in one of the castle bedroom beds. 

I got up and heard a loud thumping noise getting closer and closer. The dwarf said, "Yep, you've done it now. here he comes to lock you up!" I took off through the castle and looked back as I ran through room after room. I saw the beast chasing after me. He wasn't animated, he was a mix between a huge muscular werewolf and a mad bull. I saw a round opening in one of the walls and climbed into it. it was a cave just wide enough to stand in. I took off running down the cave and got an eerie feeling that something was watching me. 

About that time, my perspective changed and I was in third person. I saw the beast chasing behind me and to my horror Shelob (giant spider from Lord of the Rings) chasing after the Beast. The beast stopped and turned around quickly catching Shelob off guard. he then began to pummel her with claws and haymakers. She was quickly beaten to a pulp and I had another FA. I awoke back in the castle bed. 

I stood up and heard a knock on the door. The door handle turned slowly and with a quick dramatic entrance Gandolf burst intot he room. He said something I can't remember and I said, "Gandolf I need you to take me to see..." Gaandolf interrupted and said, "To see the white wizard?" I said, "No to..." He interrupted again and said, "Ah to Mordor!" I got frustrated and raised my voice, "No damnit! To the Lighthouse of Alexandria!" He looked at me and said, "Oh right, of course." He summoned a broom and said, "Here hop on the front. He then climbed onto the back of the broom and just before taking off, he squeezed my ass. I said, "WTF! Do not do that again!" He said he was sorry. 

We were soaring through a futuristic looking city at night. Rain was pouring down and it felt awesome against my face. I suddenly felt hot air by my ear and looked over and saw Gandolf leaning in and breathing on me heavily. I back handed him in the face and told him to, "Back the f*** off!" I couldn't wait to get off the broom, but I wanted to find the Lighthouse first. After a few fast turns we rounded a harbor and I saw an absolutely breath taking site. The Lighthouse was at least 1,000 feet high. There were small windows located all up and down it and one gigantic spotlight at the top that beamed out across the ocean as far as the eye could see. This lighthouse was epic! It was located on its own island, barely large enough to hold it. Gandolf was even stunned. He said, "Oh...my...heavens!" I quickly dove off the broom into the harbor below. I heard a splash behind me and knew Gandolf had jumped in too. 

There were a few swimmers out around me also looking at the lighthouse. One of them said, "She's beautiful ain't she?" He then leapt up out of the water and yelled, "WTF!" I saw Gandolf emerge from under water with a strange grin on his face. The swimmer guy shouted, "The old man just pinched my ass!" Gandolf then proceeded to chase all the swimmers around trying to pinch their asses. I swam toward the lighthouse and it truly seemed to touch the clouds. It was simply awesome. I climbed out of the water at the base of it and unfortunately woke up before i could go inside.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Oh my God, dude! Gandalf squeezed your ass on the way to see one of the Seven Wonders! HAHAHAHAHAAHA!  Now, _that_ is epic!

----------


## Dream scientist

I had no idea Gandalf was such a perv.  ::lol::

----------


## endymion

*Visiting the Lighthouse of Alexandria: SUCCESS
Visiting the Pyramids at Giza: SUCCESS (maybe)*

Wow, managed to visit both of these "wonders" in one long, epic dream. I hope they count (the lighthouse should for sure)

24.08.2009Ever-Shifting Egypt (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

3:35 - 4:30 a.m. (55 min)


...
I think I somehow get back to my childhood home and my brother Sam is there, but it's very dark and my movement is restricted. Anyway, at some point I snap back into it and decide to try the DreamViews Task of the Year of visiting the Lighthouse of Alexandria. So I spin a new scene to ancient Egypt.

At first the world I enter seems very authentic - brick and clay buildings embellished with turquiose roofing, a populous city next to the Mediterannean, nothing modern in sight. The sights and sounds of the bustling city are exhilirating, and I take a moment to absorb the rich atmosphere. It is so detailed, a world unto itself with people going about their business with their own worries, that it's hard to believe that this is taking place all in my mind. I fly around the harbor for a while, seeing temples, statues, and monolithic structures but nothing so grand that it pops out to me as the Lighthouse itself. After searching for what seems like minutes, I fly across the harbor to a plaza on the other side. There I see a procession of elegantly dressed people walking. I descend down to ground level and start walking next to an impressive-looking man in ceremonial blue dress. I ask him how to get to the Lighthouse of Alexandria. He just points straight ahead and says to follow the plaza to the end and it's right there before the water. After thanking him, I resume flying in that direction.

As I fly, the scenery changes remarkably without my noticing it until I stop. Now, instead of an authentic ancient Egypt, I see around me a huge glass dome and bright lights. The bright lights are mainly coming from the lighthouse itself, which I find without difficulty. The building is situated inside the glass dome and the light is completely covering its exterior. It's advertising the lighthouse's sponsor, the Houstan Texans, in brilliant blues and reds. The team's logo is plastered all around the surface of the building and is moving in subtle animation. I'm greatly surprised by all of this, but it doesn't dampen my resolve to go inside and check out the lighthouse.

I enter at ground level and begin to ascend windy flights of stairs. Being in a close, confined space hampers my visuals a bit, so I hop up and down to restore them as I walk. Eventually the stairs terminate, but instead of being in a glassy room next to a ball of fire as I imagined, I'm in a circular room with many doors. Everything in the room, including the walls and doors, is made of wood. Not knowing where to go, I try opening a few doors at random. These happen to be bathrooms that are occupied, and they get slammed back in my face almost as soon as I open them. I go back to the center of the room, defeated, just about ready to give up, when a group walks in. I figure they know where they are going, so I follow them. They go through a door that leads to a giant swimming pool with a glass dome surrounding it. There must be hundreds of kids playing in the pool, causing a ton of commotion and ruckus. All part of the lighthouse, I guess. My lucidity isn't as great by this point, so when I walk along the edge of the pool and a kid taunts me while treading water, I am unable to resist the urge to get back at him by a little old-fashioned water wrestling and horseplay. I jump in and try to catch him. Unfortunately, he gets the better of me and pins me down underwater. The feeling of being underwater in a pool is extremely authentic and I don't for a moment worry about coming up for air, but nonetheless the kid's maneuver is enough to cause the scene to fade away.
...
Soon I get bored of the game and as I am pacing around the bedroom I suddenly remember the other DreamViews Task of the Year: exploring the Great Pyramids at Giza. Immediately I jump up and begin to spin in the air, intending to teleport there. I don't end up in the desert, however, but in an opulent hall with golden columns and dazzling bright light shining down from glass windows up above. 
...
Now I find myself in an airport terminal. I'm still lucid and remember my plan of getting to the pyramids, but for some reason I feel I have to go through the proper channels to do so: i.e., fly through designated flight zones, land at airports, etc. As I wander the airport trying to find the right terminal, I come across a jacuzzi peopled by about four women. The desire comes over me of wanting to prove my sense of touch is vivid and intact. I go up to one of the women, a young, pretty girl with black hair who looks foreign, and start kissing her passionately. She kisses me back and and we both enjoy it while it lasts - maybe half a minute, if that. Then I abruptly run away without looking back, preoccupied with flying to Giza and finding my terminal.

Some intervening scenes are skipped from the dream, and the next thing I know I'm coming in for a landing at an Egyptian airport (flying with my own body, of course). As ground control is waving my on, I overhear reports on the radio of strange extraterrestial spaceships rapidly approaching. The man on the radio is shouting desperately for gunners on the ground to shoot the ships down. Soon I can see them: giant, hulking masses of futuristic design coming in for a landing through our atmosphere. My own goal suddenly seems shrouded in insignificance as all attention is on the invading spacecraft.

On my periphery I see gunners firing lasers from turrets at the ship. Surprisingly, the combination of all this firepower blows huge holes in the ship and it starts exploding, crashing down in freefall. I decide to ignore all this and fly on into the desert, towards the pyramids, which I can now see with my naked eye.

Before I get there, though, I'm directed through an indoor room, like customs or something. They assign me an Egyptian guide, who I suspect asks mostly as a government agent spying on me to make sure I don't steal anything or whatever. He looks like a shady guy in any case. When we get back out, we're at the base of the pyramids and the scene has a very Indiana Jones-type feel, like everything's being explored for the first time.

At the base of the pyramid, the first stone slab serving as an entrance is barred shut, blocking the way. To the left of it, though, are three stone statues of dogs, all right on top of each other. For some reason the idea occurs to me of licking each dog statue on the nose to try to open the barrier. I do this, and the taste is very real, like hot stone with a layer of sand on top. And sure enough, this causes the slab to slide away and grant us entrance.

Unfortunately, we are unable to get very far one inside, as there is an impenetrable horizontal ceiling cutting off any further ascent. This ceiling covers the whole dream scene, both inside the pyramid and outside, and despite my efforts to fly through it, I just can't. My "partner" chuckles at my misfortune and I become helpless in my frustration.
...

View the entire dream at my dream journal.

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah, Gandolf was definately freaking me out. He was being a creeper. It would have been much harder to find without his help though.

----------


## Baron Samedi

01.09.2009
Temple of Artemis (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was on the edge of a forest looking into a bog with Pan at The Temple of Artemis of Ephesus. It was night. The temple was dark, and looked mysterious. There were will'o'wisps floating about. The temple looked black and was enshrouded in mist, and had torches about it, lighting it.
I forgot about this dream, which I had a couple days ago, but when I tried to WILD back to the temple, I was right back in it.
There had been a disembodied voice, a narrator, speaking about the temple as if I was watching a documentary. This voice turned into a gnome with red wooly hair, a short beard, and no moustache. He was small, about maybe three feet high, and had short legs and arms, and small fat hands. He had large eyes, and a silly grin on his. face. Pan was on my left, and the gnome was on the other side.
The dream began to lose stability.
I focused on looking at the temple. It became blurry. I wanted to go to it. I became Pan, and the dream began to gain stability again. I looked down at the mud, and touched the trees.
I looked at the temple, and a giant marble foot came down from the sky and smashed it.
I began to wake up, but I didn't like that ending. I wanted to go inside.
I reentered the dream. I transformed into a frog to jump across the bog, but the dream began to lose stability as I tried to stay in my frog body. I kept sliding out of it into third person, and then I wasn't sure if the frog was me. I felt like the gnome was encouraging me to walk on water telepathically.

I turned back into Pan, and was at the edge of the forest again. The gnome looked up at me, smiling. I decided I could walk on water, being a god, though my great hooves sunk into the mire. So, I ran right across the water to the steps leading up to the temple. Now, the temple seemed white, though still shadowy. It was sitting on a mound of earth about maybe 8 or 9 feet high, gently sloping up toward the temple.

I walked up the temple steps. I walk past great pillars into the temple. I saw a white marble statue that was about twelve to fourteen feet high from its base on a pedestal that was about five feet high. Artemis had many breasts, and was holding a staff in her left hand. She was wearing necklaces, bracelets, and something on her head. She had a type of skirt on.

I saw a meteorite sitting on an iron pedestal. That isn't the right word, but I can't think of what to call it. Anyway, the rock was oblong, and about 5 feet across. I could feel power coming out of the rock. It didn't really seem to have anything to do with Artemis.

I didn't have much time to look at the statue, before a beautiful priestess ran out from the shadows wearing a gossamer white and gold robe, with a gold circlet in her hair shaped like stars. She was pale, and had silver hair. She looked like an elf. She was wearing bangles on her wrists, and had a necklace with a teardrop shaped pendant on it. She threw her arms around me, and started kissing me. I wrapped my arms around her and kissed her back. She climbed up on me, and slid down my manhood. I was so shocked by how real it felt, I woke up.



*Task Complete: visit the temple of Artemis*

----------


## ninja9578

Nicely done sir  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Thanks, ninja!

_excerpt from me dream journal:_

I saw some mountains in the distance ahead of me. I released the leaves, and flew toward the temple of Zeus. The temple grew larger in my vision as I approached it. It was sitting on a mound in the foothills of Mount Olympus. There were no other buildings around it. It was at the edge of the forest.

I ran up the steps, and ran down a great hall. It was so long, I couldn't see the statue. The dream clarity started to fade, so I decided to keep running down the hall until the clarity increased again.

The pillars were flying by me, and I enjoyed the feeling of running at breakneck speed. After a few minutes, I saw the statue of Zeus sitting on a throne in the distance. I saw a glimmer of white and gold. Suddenly, he was right before me. A huge pale man, wearing gold robes. There was a great pool of oil in front of him on fire. The flames were reflecting off the pale skin of the statue.
I went into third person view at this point.

I saw myself standing before the pool, about 6o feet tall. Zeus stood up, and we charged at each other, locking grips, leaning over the pool. We fell into the fiery oil, roaring as we fought. We wrestled in the forest, flattening trees.

We flew into space, and he turned into a thunderbolt, and I turned into a giant tree. I kept growing my arms at him, grabbing him, but as he shocked me, my body split apart. Then, I turned into a great mountain, and absorbed his power. Then, transformed into a volcano, and built up lava, exploding at him, which had no effect. Then, I turned my body into water, and all his lightning went right back at him, in a circle. We became a wheel of water and lightning.

I decided to spin to the edge of the universe. We got to a black wall that felt like a bubble pane and went through. We were between two black bubble panes, and tar like tentacles grabbed at us. I was afraid. I said, "This is a dream." Because there was nothing to see, I got bored, and went back.
We rolled toward the Sun, and decided to challenge him to battle. He turned me into steam, and laughed. Then, I became a sun-sized planet, and collided with him. We both exploded. I zoomed out, and saw reality ripple like it was 2D. It was the end of the solar system. A black hole formed, and slowly grew. Planets and asteroids began pouring into the a dark purple nothingness.

I was afraid. I said, "This is a dream." And I drifted to the black hole. It was like a great cosmic silent sinkhole. I let it suck me in. There were things floating, and disembodied voices, and sounds connected to nothing. There was existence all around me, but it had all become non-sentient, as if stuck in a non-lucid dream for eons.

The extreme nothingness was intense. I wondered where I was, and where Zeus was. We appeared like colored spirits. standing mutely. We had many selves of differing colors, all standing still, transparent, flowing nowhere.

----------


## AURON

Method: WILD 
Recall: Good
Lucid Ability:4
Vividness 7/10
Dream Length: short

*Back to bed*

_SP felt like i was falling through the bed.  The whole time I tried visualizing that i'd be in Egypt once it stopped._ When it did, I found myself in my bed. It was an obvious FA cause there was sand all over my bed. I played with it a little bit, and headed out my door. When I got to the living room, I told myself that I was going to see the great pyramids right outside the door.

I opened it up, and saw my front yard =/. It was very dark outside like it had been storming, and there were two sets of hedges out there. Lined up.....I woke up after.

----------


## BossBadger

Ahh I'm so late in joining the forums..I hope I can do at least a few of these before the year is over, as well as some of the Tasks of the Month.

Is it acceptable to do more than one task in one dream? Sometimes I have very long ones or 'chained' ones.

----------


## no-Name

> Ahh I'm so late in joining the forums..I hope I can do at least a few of these before the year is over, as well as some of the Tasks of the Month.
> 
> Is it acceptable to do more than one task in one dream? Sometimes I have very long ones or 'chained' ones.







> You must visit one of the wonders in its own dream, you can't do more than one in the same dream.




Nope, not according to ninja in his OP.
Good luck.  :smiley:

----------


## John11

> Ahh I'm so late in joining the forums..I hope I can do at least a few of these before the year is over, as well as some of the Tasks of the Month.
> 
> Is it acceptable to do more than one task in one dream? Sometimes I have very long ones or 'chained' ones.



They can't be the same dream, but I completed two in one night in two separate dreams which are just slightly harder to achieve then chains IMO.

----------


## ninja9578

you can do as many as you want in one night, they just can't be the same dream  ::D:

----------


## Raven Knight

I'm going to try to do this task.  Do I post the dreams here, or just in my dream journal?  Doing this task should make for a cool adventure!  ::D: 





> *The Challenge*
> Visit all the wonders of the ancient world.
> 
> *The Rules*
> You must visit every one of the ancient wonders and report what you find.  Descriptions of each wonder is listed below.
> 
> You must visit one of the wonders in its own dream, you can't do more than one in the same dream.
> 
> *Additional Information*
> ...

----------


## Baron Samedi

06.10.2009Task of the Year Masoleum at Mollosus (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was standing on the edge of the woods. A plain opened up before me.  The Mausoleum rose from the Earth. It looked like a great white Greek temple sitting on a large stand. I saw depicted on the bottom a bas-relief strange battle of centaurs and humans, and Amazons and  Greeks.
The battle with the centaurs came to life. I was thrust into the middle of it.  It appeared that the centaurs and humans had been having a party together outside, like a great picnic.  There was food and musical instruments strewn about, and lots of wine.  Both sides had little weapons.  
The centaurs were overcome with a wild-eyed madness.  They were trying to screw everything in sight, or fighting, or trying to buck off an imagined foe.  
There were corpses of humans everywhere with hoof prints smashed into their faces and torsos.  There were many dead centaurs also with knife wounds and spears stuck in them.  The humans were screaming in anger, pain, and anguish.  
The centaurs were snorting and roaring with an unearthly madness.

Suddenly, I was a centaur.  The emotion of the moment made me semi-lucid.

I was freaking out. I could feel the wine going to my brain, making me go insane. I was trying to take control over my mind, but I couldn't.  I ran away from the scene into the woods.  Some of the humans ran after me, and threw spears, but missed.  
I turned backwards as I ran, and fired arrows at the humans with a small bow, killing two or three. I did not want to kill anyone.  The gods made us go insane.  The humans were our friends. What was happening? I couldn't think straight. I didn't want to kill the humans. They attacked us? Why? Then, I remembered how one of the centaurs got drunk, leapt up, and tried to mount one of the female humans. We all started going insane at about the same time. I hated myself. I hated the freak body that the gods gave me.  I cursed Dionysus. The humans were still chasing me.

I leapt off a great cliff in madness, and fell, killing myself on jagged rocks below.

My spirit floated up and away from my body. I had a human spirit somehow. Why?  I floated toward the mausoleum. I saw the battle was over. Humans and centaurs were both mourning their dead.

I felt sad, but removed from it all.

I was curious about the tomb. I floated in, then down.  I was in a dimly lit room.  There was a table with an ancient corpse of a king on it. 

I saw a hall beyond the king's chamber. I followed it.  It came to a strange dead end.  I kept going, and ended up in Hades.  I was in a great cave, full of pits of fire. I saw the god Hades sitting on his throne in the distance.

"Aha!" I thought.  "This is another entrance to Hollow Earth! They are interdimensional somehow.  You go down the tunnel, and keep going... some kind of wormhole. They pyramids, the ziggurats, and this place, they are all somehow portals to Hollow Earth!"
Well, Raven, I still have two left to do, the Lighthouse of Alexandria, and the Collosus of Rhodes. Want to do those together?

And, yeah, post them in your DJ, then cross-post them here.

----------


## Baron Samedi

09.10.2009Task of the Year- Lighthouse of Alexandria (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was on the sea somewhere in the Mediterranean. I was like a ghost floating in the sky.  The Sun was blazing.  A great white tower rose from a small island.  At the top of the tower was stone platform with a concave depression in it for fire, which was blackened with ash.  Around the platform were two stone circles, the inside one higher than the outside one.  Each circle had two posts rising up out of the stone.  One one circle was a great mirror of highly polished metal, on the other was a great lens.  

There were three soldiers in the tower.  The soldiers were wearing light bronze armor, and wearing short swords on their hips.  One had bronze and brass ornate binoculars.  He was looking out to sea, shouting directions to the two other men, telling them how to angle the mirror and the lens.  The two men would push against one of two handles that stuck out horizontally from each circle, and make adjustments accordingly.

I followed the gaze of the man with the binoculars.  Huge enemy triremes approached.  The men in the lighthouse focused the sun on the sails of the enemy ships, catching them on fire.

I would see the sail get brighter and brighter and the focused sunlight bore down on the ships, then burst into flames. I watched one ship as it happened.  All the sailors in the enemy ships looked up, and ran away from the sails that were getting bright.

The captain screamed at them to man their posts.  He ordered them to keep rowing.  The sailors on the top deck stared at the bright light on their sail, and watched it catch fire, and fall to the deck. The captain screamed at the men to stop being amazed and jettison the burning material overboard.

I heard a roaring in the distance. I flew back to the tower, and the roaring was below me.  A batallion of archers in light armor stood behind a row of foot soldiers wielding great ornate shields and short swords.  The ornate metalwork on the shields led me to believe these men were the elite of the military. Every time a sail would catch on fire, the soldiers at the bottom of the tower would roar in fury and exhilaration.

There were four megaphones on swivels.  There were four men shouting into the megaphones pointed at the ships, speaking simultaneously:  _Turn back, and go home to your wives and your children.  Your captains are sending you to fiery death.  We are waiting here to destroy you. Turn back.  The sun god is on our side. His power and fury is against you. Throw your captains overboard, and we will not burn your ships.  Persist in your approach and your ships will burn. If you survive, we have thousands of men waiting to kill you.  You may even kill a few of us if you persist, but you will all die.  We are fighting for our homes, therefore we fight as lions.  You do not know why you are fighting, therefore your hearts grow weak.

_The triremes persisted, but the captains were having a hard time keeping the men under control.  All the sails had caught on fire at this point, and the invading ships slowed.  One of the ships burst into flames on the port bow.  The captain ordered the men to haul up seawater in buckets and put out the fire. "Keep rowing! Keep rowing!" 
Some obeyed.  Some dove overboard. He drew his sword and threatened to kill anyone who disobeyed. A sailor backed up, wild-eyed amongst the flames. The captain screamed at him to grab a bucket. The sailor jumped overboard as the captain thrust at him. Another sailor witnessing this, withdrew a dagger, and slit the captain's throat from behind.  The crew erupted into chaos.  Some sailors began fighting with each other. Some tried to put out the fire. Most jumped overboard.

The megaphones blared on: _You will be destroyed by fire.  Our men our defending our wives and children.  We have the hearts of lions.  Even now, our calvary, infantry and archers are ready to slay all who make it to shore.

_I looked toward the beach.  There were lines upon lines of soldiers with large shields, less ornate than the ones at the tower with lines of archers with recurve bows behind them.  The calvary rode up to hills, and stared out at the ships grimly.  The soldiers on the beach beat their swords on their shields. It sounded like thunder echoing over the sea.

Some of the triremes began rowing away. These ships had commited mutiny, and threw their captain overboard.  Battles erupted between mutinous ship and ones obeying their captains, and arrows flew between them.  Some of the archers were deliberately missing their country men.  One of these archers was stabbed in the back with a sword by his captain.  Another sailor slammed the pommel of his sword down on the captain's head, and  blood poured from the wound.  Enraged, tears streaming down his face, he threw his unconscious captain overboard. Everyone on that ship stopped fighting. He ordered the men to turn the ship around.

Another trireme burst into flames. Some of the sailors clothes caught fire, and the jumped overboard.

_You are posessed by death and madness. Now come to us, you fools! The lions are waiting to devour you. Meet your certain death on our shores if you survive the fires of hell.  We will kill you all. Come to us! We will devour your souls.  Your children will have no fathers, and your wives will have no husbands. Your land will go untilled and fallow, and your families will starve.  Come to us, and your families will die. We are waiting to kill you. Now come!

_The soldiers on shore and at the towers began chanting a war cry that I could not understand. The sailors on the ships became consumed with panic. Another ship caught fire as it turned around, full on the portside. This was the largest fire so far.  All the sailors screamed and jumped overboard.  A hail of arrows landed on some of the men in the water.  The others dove underneath.  As they surfaced, they prayed to their gods, and begged for mercy.
I could no longer watch the grim spectacle. I was overwhelmed with the emotion of the moment.

----------


## Baron Samedi

*To the Collosus!*
We were in a small wooden boat with the head of a dragon, about 18 feet long. Basara was pushing us along with a pole. We were entering a harbor.  There were many different types of vessels moored in the harbor an all kinds of traffic going in and out.  There were two towers, about thirty feet high, on each side of the entrance to the harbor.  Men on megaphones were giving people directions.  Raven was sitting in the middle of the boat looking around at everything, with a little smile on her face.

I walked to the bow of the boat, and put one foot up on the foremost plank. "Oh, stop acting like George Washington, and help out here!" Raven teased.  "Hey, I don't see you doing anything." THBBTP! I raspberried at her. "It's okay, this is easy!" Basara laughed.

We poled our way into the harbor.  The statue of Collossus was on the left side, a huge golden man, shading his eyes from the sun, looking out to sea, standing on a cube of marble.
A lightning bolt struck the Collosus. He looked up at the sky and growled. "Hmph. Why don't you come down here, and fight me, O mighty Zeus?" he taunted.
The Collosus stepped off the marble, and walked around the edge of the harbor inland into a forest.  Zeus flew down from the sky straight at the Collosus with his left fist in front of him wielding a thunderbolt. "Helio-o-o-o-o-os!" he shouted as he flew.
Zeus tackled Helios to the ground, and trees broke under them.  Zeus stood up.  "Now, stand and fight me, O sun god!"  Zeus was in the form of a giant man, the same size as Helios, wearing a toga, leather sandals, and laurels on his head. He crouched down, and lightning crackled over his body.
Helios stood up. "Is that your best O lord of thunder?" he grinned menacingly, as flames rippled over his golden skin.
The two gods charged at each other roaring exultantly like lions hunting. They smashed together, and it sounded like thunderclaps. BOOM!  They tossed each other over the landscape, and wrestled rolling over mountains.  Helios changed his body into what looked like molten steel, and his flames increased.  
Lightning crackled over Zues, and his eyes glowed hot white.  They slammed together again. KRAKK!  Helios grabbed Zeus, by the arms, and swung him around, then tossed him into the sky like a hammer throw. "Helio-o-o-o-o-os!" shouted Zeus as he flew into a gathering of dark clouds in the sky which was already shrinking.
"There will be no storms in Rhodes today, brother!" called Helios up to the sky, and laughed heartily.

Basara, Raven and I were staring in amazement, and we couldn't help but laugh with the god.

*All Tasks of the Year- Complete*  :boogie:  ::banana:: 
 :woohoo:

----------


## Raven Knight

Nomad was back.  He said he wanted to go see the Colossus.  I used Through the Never and focused on getting there.  A portal opened up.  The three of us went through the portal.  On the other side we were standing on a boat.  I wondered where the boat had come from.  The boat had a really cool dragon head carved at the bow.  Very detailed.  Basara was rowing the boat from the back seat.  Nomad stood up and walked to the front of the boat and stood there with one foot on the side of the boat.

"I'm going to laugh when you fall off," I said.

Nomad stuck his tongue out at me.  He almost lost his balance before he stepped down into the boat.  I asked Basara if he needed help.  Basara said it was fine.  He said the current was doing most of the work.  He was just steering mostly.  We approached the harbor.  The Colossus was a huge golden statue that towered over the harbor on the left side.  It was not straddling the harbor as many images show it.  It was standing on a large pedestal on the left side of the harbor holding a torch out over the water with his right hand.  I was thinking it probably doubled as a lighthouse beacon for approaching ships.  The sheer size of the statue was amazing.  It sparkled in the sunlight so that it looked like it was on fire.  Beautiful.  I wanted a closer look.  I took to flight and headed for a closer look at the statue's face.  I stopped when a bolt of lightning struck the statue.  I jumped backwards in mid air.  WTF?  The statue came to life.  I looked down at Nomad.  Basara was staring at the live statue, clearly surprised.  Nomad seemed amused.

Note: This got me distracted from the fact it was a dream...  I went to semi-lucidity.

I turned back towards the statue.  There were two huge figures now.  The golden statue and another huge man in a toga with a crown who I instinctively knew was Zeus.  I flew down to the boat and landed as the two giants broke into a fight.  They wrestled on the ground, exchanged lightning bolt for fire ball.  They fought in a massive way, clashing with the sound of thunder.  Finally the golden statue threw Zeus into the sky and out of sight before returning to his pedestal and turning back into a normal statue.  I was still staring at that.  "Ok… that was weird…" I said to myself.  Everything faded to black and I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

A _shared lucid dream_ in the Lucid Task of the Year thread!

 :woohoo:   ::cheers::   ::breakitdown::   :Bliss:

----------


## KingYoshi

I completed the Temple of Artemis, here is my entry:



October 11, 2009
*Lucid Dream 116: The Terror of Alma, Part 2: Death and Discovery*
*DEILD*

Category - _Exploration/Horror/Task_


I performed the DEILD with relative ease. I was in a truly paranormal world. There was no solid ground around me and everything seemed to be fading in and out. Don't be confused, the clarity was awesome. Everything just seemed ghost-like and the environment also seemed to be melting before my eyes. It was an artisticly beautiful place. It however, had a very creepy feel to it. 

Alma appeared in front of me and laughed a sinister little laugh and then disappeared once again. Soon the dream scene turned completely white and I was floating in white nothingness. I then saw a light form in the distance. I looked at it and it seemed to be dancing. Suddenly, it became brighter and brighter until I realized it was fire and it was approaching me at a fearful speed. I was soon engulfed in explosive flames. I could see Alma's face within the flames around me. I could hear her voice laughing from all angles. Suddenly everything went dark and I thought I was having a false awakening. 

I stood up from a laying position. I looked into the darkness and could see something moving. In an instant the room lit up and their were many grotesque creatures/people in the room with me. They were deformed, mangled, and monstous. It reminded me of Silent Hill. I focused on changing the dream scene. The creatures began to scream and started advancing toward me. I thought back to the building with Alma and performed a teleportinh spin. It worked and I was now back into the room with Alma. I decided to try and counter her psychic attacks with my own. I attempted to imagine her destroying herself, but she just looked at me and laughed. I decided it would have to be more subtle. I slowly positioned myself in front of the red portal. I then attempted my psychic attack. I looked into her eyes and attempted to place thoughts into her mind. I psychically urged her to possess my body. I told her that if she possessed me, then there was no way I could destroy her. She would have control of me. Suddenly, her eyes grew dark and evil, in a flash she turned into a whispy, smokey form, and entered my body through my nose/mouth/eyes/etc. As soon as she entered, I turned and dove into the red portal. 

I heard her scream and felt her release from my body. My vision went blank as I landed on the wooden floor. My vision soon cleared and the building seemed much different. It was now well lit, clean, and seemed like a comforting place. All the building occupants came out of their rooms and began celebrating. The halls filled with balloons, streamers, and music. I decided to ignore the party and exit the building. 

I flew through one of the windows, and landed on a nearby grassy knoll. There was a single tree atop the knoll, and a large, floating mirror suspended in its shadow. I walked up to the mirror and saw no reflection in it. I immediately remembered the task of the year, and pictured the Temple of Artemis within the mirror. Soon a foggy image began to appear within the mirror. I looked away, imagined the temple, and looked back. There was now a crystal clear image of the temple, just beyond a small field, within the mirror. I attempted to travel "into" the mirror. I still feel the glass barrier blocking my way. It seemed to bend as I tried to force my way through. I then reached both hands into the mirror and stretched it much wider and much longer. It was now larger than I. I jammed my shoulder and right arm into the mirror and forced my way through the flexible glass. I then slowly worked my entire body through the glass. I was now standing in the large field. Upon gazing into the mirror the field was empty, but there was now a high school football game being played in the field. My clarity at this point was amazing (possibly the best I have ever had within a lucid). I ignored the game and flew to the front steps of the temple. 

There were many people gathered around the entrance. They began singing, "Oh happy day (oh happy day)....when Jesus washed (when jesus washed)....he washed my sins away (oh happy day)..." I joined in (because I knew the words  :wink2:  ) and we sand for a few minutes. I then decided to enter the temple. There seemed to be many statues (that resembled Buddha) all around the temple. It looked much like the picture above (which isn't surprising because it was my reference image). The main entrance was blocked by a large round boulder. I flew to the roof and joined a group of people who were standing there. 

One of the DCs told me that there was a weak spot in the roof. He then leapt into the air and crashed through the roof. I hopped down into the temple. There were many statues and columns all around me. I also saw some pottery, vases, cups, etc. The DC then found another soft spot and crashed through the floor again. I hopped down and we were now in a musty concrete basement. In the middle of the floor was a wooden square. Upon the square there were words written in blood. They read, "Beware DCs." The guy beside me said, "I'm going to bust through it!" I looked at him and said, "Maybe you shouldn't slam your whole body through this time. A strong kick stomp, will be sufficient. He took my advice and shattered the wood covering. 

There was a small pit filled with gray sand. I reached my hand into the sand and pulled out acrazy looking black rock. It was a half-sphere shape. The interior was smooth as glass, and had thick white, purple, and black rings. The outside was rough and uneven. I told the DCs, "This must be the sacred stone of Artemis." One of the DCs looked at it closely and said, "It looks like the meteorite from Spiderman." The stone then changed form and grabbed my arm like venom from the 3rd Spiderman movie. It melted through my skin and into my body. I could feel it moving swiftly through my veins. I held out my arm and could see my veins bubbling up and pulsing. It felt alot like an I.V., but more intense. I then held my hand out in the "web-shooting pose" and sure enough, a string of webs shot out of my wrist/hand. I flew up out of the temple, and landed back onto the roof. 

I began shooting my webs and swinging down the nearby street. At first I kept getting my hand tangled in the web, halting my forward movement. I finally figured out how to smoothly transition from shooting the web, to grabbing and holding it for the swing. I began swinging smoothly down the street by hitting the powerlines with my web (which were perfectly spaced for me to swing down the street). I traveled into a large city and swung around it for an estimated 20 minutes or so. It was very cool. I awoke during this time.


Only one more to go.....

----------


## Hercuflea

> A _shared lucid dream_ in the Lucid Task of the Year thread!



Srsly?  Is that a joke or what.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Srsly?  Is that a joke or what.



Nope.  No joke!  WakingNomad and I did it!  Check out entries #137 (by WakingNomad) and #138 (by Raven Knight) in this thread!  :boogie:

----------


## Hercuflea

I did read that, that's pretty awesome if its real.  The dreams are so similar

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wow, KingYoshi, that was so epic!!! Who is Alma?

----------


## KingYoshi

> Wow, KingYoshi, that was so epic!!! Who is Alma?



She is the antagonist in the video game series, F.E.A.R. : http://fear.wikia.com/wiki/Alma_Wade

----------


## Baron Samedi

I finished the Lucid Task of the Year...  ::roll:: 

Who do I ask for my thingy from? :smiley:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Thank you!

----------


## KingYoshi

I completed the Mausoleum of Mausolus, which completes the Lucid Task of the Year for me. Here is my entry...



November 14, 2009
*Lucid Dream 136: Live, From Within the Mausoleum*
around 1:00pm
*WILD*

Category - _Task/WTF_


I just got home from work and was very tired. I decided to lay down immediately. After only a few moments I felt those familiar pulsing vibrations and prepared to WILD. After some interesting HI that consisted of floating balls of lava slamming into and melting objects (stars, chairs, each other), I completed my transition into a LD. I decided to just try and relax in this lucid. I got up off my bed, turned on the t.v., and then laid back down in front of it. Family Guy was on, but the screen size kept changing from small to big. It also moved around and even completely out of view sometimes. I changed the channel and there was a football game on. It was the Colts vs. the Crocs (yeah, I haven't a clue either, lol). The Colts were winning 72-12 in the third quarter. I laughed at this outrageous score. I watched the game for a moment and noticed the Colts were doing crazy ninja moves on the field. Reggie Wayne was performing triple front flips over defenders and catching passes with his feet. It was a very cool thing to watch. Suddenly, my t.v. shorted out and I decided to go do something else since I now felt energized. 

I dove head first out of my back window and took flight. I flew over a couple mountains and I noticed I was approaching a large white structure. I flew lower and as I closed in I noticed it was the Mausoleum of Mausolus. I flew up and landed in front of it. It was much larger than I had first thought it to be. There were many statues placed all around it and many that seemed to be sticking out of the exterior walls. I walked around looking at the statues and saw one of Madusa, several elvish people, a merman, rudolph the red-nosed reindeer, a snowman, several mythical beast, and the Dallas Cowboys star. There were more, but that is all I can remember. I walked all the way around (which took nearly 15 minutes) and came back around to the entrance. I thought I saw a flash of lime green light come from the doorway. I looked at the dorrway more closely and I could see colorful lights flashing from the inside. I entered the Mausoleum and immediately heard loud disco music. 

It was fairly dark around the edges of the massive room, but in the middle was a large wooden dance floor that was being lit up by a giant disco ball (at least 20 feet in diameter) and flashing colorful strobe lights. There were many people out on the dance floor and all of them were wearing authentic togas and laurel wreathes on their heads. There were men and women alike. I walked up to the closest guy and asked, "What exactly is going on here?" He replied, "Dude! This is a wicked spot for lucid toga parties don't you think?" I laughed and said, "Well...yeah...I suppose so." I then said, "Why disco?" He replied, "Dude, disco is the new thing man." I said, "New? What are you from the 70's?" He said, "Oh! You must be one of those future dreamers. What year is it where your from?" I told him it was almost 2010 in real life. He then told me that lucid dreamers are from all different time eras. He said that since we both were visiting the Maussolleum at the exact same time (even though he was in 1976 and I was 2009), we were there on the same day out of the year and the same time of the day, that we could run into people from the passed and future. He then told me that I had to put on a toga and he handed me one along with a laurel wreath. I put it on and he handed me a beer and a joint. I told him thanks. 

He then introduced me to a guy from the year 2026. I asked him if lucid dreaming was very popular. He told me that it was much more popular than in my era. I asked him if weed was legal and he told me that it was legal in 34 of the fifty states. He also informed me that Virginia was the main anti-legalization state and that they would likely never legalize it. I replied, "Pffft, It f***'n figures. Virginia laws suck." I then asked him if Tony Romo had won any Super Bowls. He smiled and said, "He is in the Hall of Fame, but I think i'll let you find out for yourself if he won any Super Bowls." I was drawing blanks and couldn't think of any more questions to ask him. Plus, the joint was making me feel very weird. 

I suddenly saw several things I hadn't noticed before. There was a smiling polar bear out on the dance floor. He was wearing one roller blade and spinning in a circle keeping his bare foot in one spot on the floor, but rotated it as he spun. I then noticed it was dancing with another polar bear who had no skates on, but seemed to float off the ground every few moments. There were also several cartoon people dancing on the floor. Each of them seemed to be doing some strange and unique dance. The guy from '76 walked up to me and said, "So, you seeing some sh** yet?" I said, "Yeah, actually. How did you know?" He casually said, "How did I know? You always see shit when you smoke LSD laced weed." I laughed and took another hit. Suddenly the disco ball seperated into about 30 smaller disco balls and they floated all around the room. I noticed most everybody was smoking and half the people were naked or damn near close to being naked. After a bit more smoking and seeing crazy shit that I no longer remember, I awoke from the dream.   

*Lucid Task of the Year Complete*

----------


## ninja9578

Nicely don'e Yoshi

----------


## CRAZY BONE

Whoa, my orange name dissapeared and it isn't even the end of the year yet.

----------


## elemental135

grr I just joined and it's already december. I wonder if I have time to do this major task... so far I haven't remembered to do any tasks while lucid dreaming.

----------


## innerspacecadet

well, in a few more weeks it'll be Task of the Year 2010 time.

I'm not even attempting the Task of the Year for 2009 'cause, while I joined the forum originally a long time ago, I just got back from a long hiatus/disinterest phase.  Otherwise, though, I'm generally a huge Lucid Task buff, 'cause tasks are a handy tool for lucidity maintenance and improving dream control.  And I sometimes have trouble getting started thinking of tasks for myself.

----------


## ninja9578

Don't give up, some people were able to do the entire task in less than a month.  ::D:

----------


## innerspacecadet

Well, I had two nights in a row where I was only able to attain crude partial lucidity at best, where I knew I was dreaming for maybe a few seconds and didn't have the awareness and drive to do anything.  So I really don't feel like starting to try the Task of the Year now.  I may need to just not attempt any WBTB's for a couple nights so I can refresh and re-normalize my sleep schedule (I think part of the issue was going to bed one hour early one night and one hour late the next), while recording my dreams so I can maintain my recall.  And now I'm thinking I'm gonna wanna focus on more personally meaningful stuff, since that's what I originally got back into it for.

----------


## John11

I don't have nearly as many LD's as I used to since I don't try anymore, but I had one this morning.  I decided to finally try and finish up the task of the year.





> I was lying in bed.  I was going to get up and I saw this lady putting colorful tiles on the wall next to me.  I realized it was a dream and quickly got up while focusing on her.  The dream quickly started fading, but I though "No way I'm letting this dream fade" as a banged on some stuff around me.  It immediately got much clearer.  I decided to go and try to find the mausoleum. I went out the window.  As I went out I tried to imagine the mausoleum to my right, but it didn't work. 
> 
> I came out of a second floor window onto the roof of something.  I looked around and I was in some very colorful apartment complex.  I think all of the buildings were yellow with red roofs and blue trimming if I recall correctly.  It was built on a hill and there were many tall trees around.  I decided the building I'm standing on must be the mausoleum.  I jumped off of it and it was very small but vaguely resembled the mausoleum.  It had a very small door, but I decided to squeeze my way through anyway.  I shouldn't have fit, but I kept pushing and made it though.  There were steps going down for about 5 stories or so.  They were just as narrow as the door.
> 
> It finally opened up into a very large chamber (a few stories high and about the size of a football field.  The floor and walls were mostly a bright gray.  There were pillars and other things around they were very colorful though (like the apartments above).  I then said "This is John!  I've come for you!" to see if anything interesting would happen.  No response though.  I went into another large chamber to my left.  When I went in, it was completely dark to my right.  I started going that way, but then I woke up.

----------

